# Erfahrungsbericht ROSE Soul Fire



## Gierwolf (24. April 2014)

Moin,moin...
der Titel sagt alles...hier versuche ich mal das Radel ein wenig zu "beleuchten".
1. Qualitätseindruck bzw. Verarbeitung: sauber gearbeiteter Rahmen, Komponenten und Anbauteile ordentlich montiert ( hab einiges sowieso entfernt und konnte so die Montage gut beurteilen ), allerdings  sind die blauen Schrauben an den Umlenkwippen OHNE Fett montiert was nach kurzer Zeit sehr unschöne Knarzgeräusche produzieren kann !
Sehr schicke Optik (Geschmacksache !!), innenverlegte Züge (MIT Außenhüllen ), dadurch sehr aufgeräumte Optik allerdings kann es dadurch zu Klappergeräuschen im Rahmen kommen (nicht sehr laut ). Bei harten Rübenacker hört man aber eh nix mehr !
Langzeitstabilität wird sich noch zeigen !!
2.Performance : sehr sensibles Heck ! spricht sehr gut an und nutzt den Federweg komplett aus ( nur die letzten paar Millimeter, am Dämpfer, werden progressiver), bei meiner Fahrweise mit relativ ruhigem Oberkörper wippt das Bike wirklich wenig, an Steigungen sackt der Dämpfer auch relativ wenig weg, bei dem Federweg ist KEIN minimales Wippen oder wegsacken nicht möglich, außer man macht den Bock bretthart oder benutzt eine Wippunterdrückung die die Sensibilität beeinträchtigt...aber wer will das schon bei so einem Bock ?
Die Federgabel ist nach ein paar Tuningmaßnahmen (Ölschmierung, Non-Slick Fett an ALLEN Dichtungen und Kontaktpunkten) "erschreckend" gut...spricht sehr gut an und wird erst auf den letzten 15 mm progressiver.
Trotz des Radstandes eines LKW's  ist die Fuhre verdammt agil und wendig...für mich sind selbst sehr enge Spitzkehren ohne Umsetzen möglich ( kann ich leider eh nicht so gut), bergan sind natürlich,in meinem Fall, 16 kg Fahrrad zu bewegen+ zarte 90kg meines Kadavers und Rucksack ! Das tut natürlich ein "wenig" weh...allerdings hab ich auch schon ein paar saftige "Ründchen" mit so 1500hm absolviert. GEHT..Die Steigfähigkeit kann man also als gut bezeichnen,zumal das Vorderrad auch sehr spät zum steigen neigt, für ein Rad dieser Klasse absolut in Ordnung.
Die Hinterradtraktion ist ebenfalls auf guten Niveau, was allerdings auch stark von der Reifenwahl abhängig ist ! Auf flowigen Trails mit schnell gefahrenen Kurven ist ein wenig mehr "Druck" nötig als bei einem leichteren Enduro, logisch,aber nicht störend oder als abwertend zu verurteilen ! Sprünge lassen die Fuhre auch unbeeindruckt durch gut ausbalancierten Schwerpunkt ( ich rede hier allerdings nicht von 5m Drops,ist ja kein Downhiller und meine Bandscheiben würden mir das sehr übel nehmen)...
Ich denke das man mit dem Radel keinen Fehler macht, vorausgesetzt man weis was man will !! Für mich passt's super !

M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## uncle_ffm (25. April 2014)

Hi Gierwolf,

sehr ausführlicher Bericht, sehr nett. 
Hatte auch lange überlegt ob ich mir das Soulfire holen soll. Hatte auch lange gesucht, aber leider so gar keine Erfahrungen darüber gefunden. Bei nem neuen Rad aber auch nachvollziehbar.
Hatte sich dann aber dank Cheetah erledigt. Fahre nun ein Enduro.
Würde mich aber trotzdem über weitere Berichte freuen, vor allem wie sich der Bock in Langzeittests schlägt.

Weiterhin viel Spaß und allzeit gute Fahrt

Grüße und Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoss (25. April 2014)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Bericht, damit sind meine fragen auch schon beantwortet.
Halt, eins noch:
Klingt jetzt nach einer sehr anfänger-mässigen Frage, ist auch so 
Wie hast Du die Gabel von Fett auf Ölschmierung umgestellt...?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## StillPad (25. April 2014)

Ich glaube ja eher meint eher das es überall bei den Dichtungen spezial fett reingehauen hat damit es mehr flutscht 
Die Gabel wird wohl weiterhin eine Öldämpfung haben.

Ich weiß das z.b. bei neuen Rock Shox Gabeln in der Dichtung ein Schwamm sitzt wo man Fett dran machen soll. Der schmiert quasi immer die Dichtungen.

Damals hat man noch vor jeder Fahrt Brunox auf die Gabel gesprüht, was man aber nun besser sein läßt.

Was mich aber wundert das es den Rahmen bei Rose noch immer nicht einzeln zu kaufen gibt?!
Ich meine das Modell ist doch schon seit Monaten da, wieso ist ausgerechnet das nicht als Framekit gelistet.


----------



## Gierwolf (26. April 2014)

Moin,moin...
richtig!! Mit Öl im Casting flutscht es eben einfach besser .  Und dann noch a bisserl Non-Slick Fett....
Das es den Rahmen nicht als Framekit gibt finde ich auch krass...laut Rose soll die Nachfrage nach dem Radel sehr gross sein, so das die wahrscheinlich erst mal "nur" Kompletträder aus den vorhandenen Rahmen zusammenbauen. Denke mal das es in ein paar Monaten wohl auch Framekits zu kaufen gibt !

M.f.G Frank


----------



## StillPad (26. April 2014)

Naja in ein paar Monaten gibs das komplett Rad mit 30% Rabatt und dann lohnt sich das Framekit schon nicht mehr 
Mich wunderts auch das es kein komplett Rad mit Lyrik gibt 

Gerade die wäre doch perfekt in den Rahmen wenn schon ein Vivid Air drin ist.
Alles irgendwie suboptimal.
Naja ich werde mal abwarten und vielleicht gibs 2015 ein noch besseren Frame


----------



## underdog (27. April 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Naja in ein paar Monaten gibs das komplett Rad mit 30% Rabatt und dann lohnt sich das Framekit schon nicht mehr
> Mich wunderts auch das es kein komplett Rad mit Lyrik gibt
> 
> Gerade die wäre doch perfekt in den Rahmen wenn schon ein Vivid Air drin ist.
> ...


Die Lyrik gibt es max. nur mit 170mm und die Geo vom Bike ist eben auf eine 180mm Gabel ausgelegt.


----------



## StillPad (28. April 2014)

Nun damals war es so das die Lyrik in wirklichkeit 178mm hatte genauso wie eine Totem.


----------



## ditt (1. Mai 2014)

underdog schrieb:


> Die Lyrik gibt es max. nur mit 170mm und die Geo vom Bike ist eben auf eine 180mm Gabel ausgelegt.


Es gibt aber für die Lyrik ein 180mm Casting, da musst du dir die Lyrik aber selbst assemblieren.
Aber vielleicht geht die Durolux gar nicht mal so übel, ich kann dazu nichts sagen, weil ich noch nie eine gefahren bin.


----------



## JimKK (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin momentan noch Hardtail Fahrer. Der Wunsch nach einem Fully besteht jedoch schon länger und nun soll es bald soweit sein^^
Habe mich ganz klar für ein Rose Modell entschieden. In der engeren Wahl stehen Uncle Jimbo und das SOUL FIRE. Dafür das, dass Bike jetzt schon seit über einem halben Jahr aufm Markt ist, findet man leider sehr wenig Tests, Videos, Erfahrungsberichte,........ Diese Tatsache hat mich zuerst ein wenig abgeschreckt. Jedoch bin ich froh über deinen Bericht @Gierwolf gestolpert zu sein. Das Soul Fire bietet im Vergleich zum Uncle Jimbo einfach die besseren Komponenten (per Konfigurator) vor allem Kosten viele keinen Aufpreis. Dies ist beim Uncle Jimbo leider nicht der Fall.
Ich wollte einfach nochmal nachharken ob den weitere Erfahrungen auf dem Soul Fire gesammelt wurden. Ich suche ein Fully welches eher abwärts als aufwärts funktionieren soll. Auch fahre ich keine 50km Touren. Bin eher auf Trails unterwegs. Ab und zu mal ein Bikepark (meistens Trippstatt). Jedoch steht dies nicht im Vordergrund. Kenne Leute mit 120mm Vorne und Hinten die Bikeparks ohne Probleme fahren (jedoch keine Wurzel-Rumpel-Hardcore-Strecken). Jedoch will ich auch nicht jeden Berg schieben müssen^^ Meine Angst ist nur das dass Soul Fire zu viel Freerider ist und zu wenig "Enduro". Bin also Quasi auf der Suche nach der Eierlegenden....... und bin mir unsicher ob 180/185mm Federweg nicht zu viel des guten sind.
Die Frage die ich mir Stelle, wieso fahren so viele mit der SR Gabel? Ich meine die Rock Shox würde ich aufgrund der fehlenden Absenkfunktion auch nicht nehmen, aber was spricht gegen die Fox? So mal diese beim Soul Fire2 0€ Aufpreis kostet. Macht eine 2-Fach Kurbel mehr Sinn was die "Tourentauglichkeit" angeht als die Sram X-11, welche ebenfalls für 0€ Aufpreis angeboten wird?
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir nochmal den richtigen Kick für meine Entscheidung geben^^ Bin 1,80 Groß und 75Kg leicht (Größe M?).

PS. Bin noch keines der beiden Bikes probe gefahren. Mich schrecken die 400km zu Rose noch ein wenig ab. Werde vielleicht den Test Service von Rose nutzen falls ich mich für eines der beiden Modelle entschieden habe. Falls zufällig jemand aus RLP/Kreis Kaiserslautern oder Umgebung kommt wäre es schön wenn er sich meldet zwecks Probesitzen. 

Danke im voraus!
Greetz Jim


----------



## StillPad (7. Juli 2014)

Nun als erstes, man kann eigendlich fast gar nicht zuviel Federweg haben. 
Mit ein gefederten Rad fährt man auch ganz anders als mit ein Hardtail.

Ich habe mir vor Jahren ein 200mm FW Rahmen geholt, weil er einfach günstig war.
Fahre seitdem damit in der Stadt rum und hin und wieder mal im Gelände.
Klar klingt irgendwie falsch, aber es ist nun mal so das Gelände vielleicht mal am Wochenende möglich ist und der rest der Woche auf den Straßen Kilometer gesammelt werden

Die Eierlegende... gibt es nicht. Es ist aber so das sich in den letzten Jahren das Gewicht sehr reduziert hat.
Gerade im Bereich von 160-200mm kann man nun ordentlich Gewicht sparen.
Im kleinen Federwegsbereich finde ich die Entwicklung nicht so riesig.

Bei den Komponenten kann ich dir nicht wirklich helfen.
Ich würde nie freiwiliig ein FOX Produkt kaufen. Mir kommt es da auf gewisse Sachen an die man jetzt nicht diskutieren muss

Eine 2 fach Kurbel ist schwerer als eine 1x, genauso würde noch das Gewicht des Umwerfers drauf kommen.
Den 11x Hype verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz, bin es aber auch noch nicht gefahren.
Kann da nicht so recht glauben das die 2 Ritzel mehr soviel Veränderung bringen sollen.

In Sachen Touren wirst du wohl mit einer 2x besser fahren. Großes Kettenblatt für die geraden Strecken und ein kleines für Berg auf.

Bei den Rahmengrößen ist noch die Schrittlänge wichtig. Gibt ja Leute mit kurzen Beinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JimKK (7. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank @StillPad für deine Antwort. Habe eben nochmal auf der Rose Seite nachgesehen. Die hatten da wohl nen Fehler im Konfigurator. Alle Komponenten wie Sram XX1, Mavic Crossmax SX, Fox Talas,......... kosteten gestern noch 0€ Aufpreis. Hat mich schon gewundert^^ Wäre ja Bombe gewesen.
Habens jetzt wohl bemerkt und geändert. Somit fang ich nochmal bei 0 an was meine Bike Auswahl angeht.

Greetz Jim


----------



## Gierwolf (9. Juli 2014)

Moin,moin..
also erstmal...wie StillPad schon sagt, FOX = Igitt! Warum? Viel zu teuer, 36 Luft-Gabeln funktionieren sch...! Dann wie StillPad ebenfalls goldrichtig bemerkt...viel hilft viel, soll heissen, warum nicht massig Federweg? Die Fuhre liegt einfach schön satt und verzeiht eher mal einen Fahrfehler (das passiert halt eben mal). Wer auf Zeitenjagd bergan ist kauft sich sowieso was leichtes, ich persönlich muss keine Bestzeiten im Berg erreichen! Umso mehr Spass macht es dann bergab oder in Trails !!...ansonsten gilt: ist es zu schwer, bist du zu schwach
Dann nochmal ein paar Worte zu den Anbauteilen : 2-fach ist definitiv sinnvoll, XX1 mir zu teuer und von der Bandbreite zu begrenzt! Crossmax SX,mir persönlich zu unstabil und zu teuer !

M.f.G Frank


----------



## StillPad (9. Juli 2014)

JimKK schrieb:


> Somit fang ich nochmal bei 0 an was meine Bike Auswahl angeht.
> 
> Greetz Jim


Warum denn? Ich meine das Soulfire ist doch so nicht schlecht.

Bin seit Weihnachten auf der Suche nach ein neuen Rahmen (den Rest habe ich)
Ist verdammt schwer da was vernünftiges zu ein Preis unter 2000€ (nur Rahmen) zu finden.

Habe das Gefühl das mit den Spritpreisen auch die Fahrradteile gestiegen sind! Langsam ist Autofahren billiger als mit den Rad die Wege zu machen...

Jedenfalls finde ich bisher die Rose Modelle noch am interessantesten auch wenn die Rahmen nicht perfekt sind.


----------



## Burt4711 (15. Juli 2014)

Hi,

gibts schon Fotos in freier Wildbahn?

Mich interessiert das Bike mit Stahlfeder vorne und hinten....wie steigfähig ist das denn so?? Will es auch für Touren hier im Sauerland nehmen....
Da ich im Moment 110 kg habe, würde ich Stahlfeder bevorzugen. 

lg


----------



## JimKK (15. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Meinungen. Das Soul Fire ist sicherlich ein Hammer Bike. Das glaub ich euch. Habe eine Entscheidung getroffen und mir ein neues Fully gegönnt. Ich will jetzt hier explizit nicht weiter drauf eingehen, da der Thread für das Soul Fire gedacht ist und meine Wahl auf ein anderes Bike fiel.

Greetz Jim


----------



## innerloop (17. Juli 2014)

@Gierwolf: Könntest du bitte mal die EBL und den Hub vom Dämpfer ausmessen?

edit: Hat sich erledigt. In den Untiefen der Rose Homepage habe ich doch die Angaben gefunden:
EBL: 222 mm
Hub: 70 mm
Tune des Vivid Air Dämpfers laut Produktbild: M/M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (17. Juli 2014)

Mich wunderst echt das es sowenig Feedback zu den Soulfires gibt.
Entweder verkauft sich das Rahmen nicht gut oder aber die Leute sind so zufrieden das keiner mehr in ein Forum unterwegs ist 

Ein wenig lustig finde ich ja die Unterschiede zwischen den komplette Bike 1 und 2

Sobald man bei 1 den Vivid Air als Upgrade nimmt ist das so teuer das man mit den Soulfire 2 besser weg kommt.
Da bekommt man für annährend den selben Preis die besseren Anbauteile.


----------



## Cash48727 (26. Juli 2014)

Ich bin gestern bei Rose zu Besuch gewesen und muss echt gestehen, dass ich mich ein wenig in das soulfire verliebt habe! 

Gibts schon Erfahrungswerte zwischen der Fox und der durolux? Die Domain empfand ich als recht unsensibel. 
Die durolux hat mich echt erstaunt! Schönes ansprechverhalten! Ist die Dämpfung wirklich nicht der Knaller, wie es immer heißt? 
Die Fox fand ich von ersten Eindruck überragend, aber ist halt ne Fox! Bin halt auch kein Freund der Fox-firmenpolitik!
Und sie ist halt fast schon unverschämt teuer! 
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zur Lux?


----------



## Gierwolf (26. Juli 2014)

Moin,moin...
also für mich kommt aus den oben erwähnten Gründen keine FOX ans Radel. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das sich der Aufpreis NICHT lohnt...jaja der Aufschrei der Fox Anhänger wird gross sein! Aber seit ein Freund von mir in seinem Canyon eine 36 Talas hatte ist das Thema Fox durch...für die Kohle schon eine Frechheit.Von Ansprechverhalten konnte da keine Rede sein, trotz allen erdenklichen Maßnahmen das zu verbessern. Wie die ganz neuen Gabeln sind kann ich allerdings nicht sagen...
Die Dämpfung der Durolux ist, wenn man die richtige Einstellung für sich gefunden hat, gut. Ich hatte vorher eine Lyrik RC2DH und die war im Ansprechverhalten schlechter, dafür in der Dämpfung ein wenig besser (wenn es richtig ruppig wird).

M.f.G Frank


----------



## rider1970 (30. Juli 2014)

Kann ich so bestätigen, hatte eine durolux in meinem Icb. Hat mich wirklich überrascht das teil. Sehr ordentliches Ansprechverhalten, kein Durchsacken im mittleren Fw und hohe steifigkeit bei moderatem Gewicht. Ausserdem noch die praktische Steckachse Q-loc...


----------



## Burt4711 (29. August 2014)

Gibt es noch Erfahrungswerte, wie sich das Bike bei Mittelgebirgstouren schlägt? Will auch bergauf fahren. 

Und wie sieht das mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer aus...gut oder schlecht in der Performance? Da ich 110 kg mitbringe soll vorne und hinten Stahlfeder dran. 

Lg
Burt


----------



## Gierwolf (29. August 2014)

Moin,moin...
ich scheuche das Bike bei mir durch den Westerwald und Taunus...bergauf hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme,d.h.: dass Vorderrad neigt erst sehr spät zum steigen, die gesamte Geometrie ist durchaus für längere Bergauffahrten geeignet ( bei mir sind das max. 1500hm) auch bedingt durch das relativ lange Oberrohr... bei den Stahlfederelementen kann ich jetzt keine Erfahrungswerte einbringen da ich komplette Luftfederung habe,allerdings sollte das Ansprechverhalten noch a bisserl besser sein, dafür aber schwerer. 

M.f.G Frank


----------



## rumag (13. September 2014)

Ich hatte letzte Woche im Vinschgau die Möglichkeit ein Soulfire 2 zu fahren. Leider nur in Gr. M und mit defekter Reverb Sattelstütze..... :-(
Ohne das groß das Fahrwerk auf mich abgestimmt war hat das Bike richtig Spaß gemacht (bis auf die Sattelstütze).
Auch von der Verarbeitung her macht der Rahmen einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Mal sehen ob sich vom Preis her noch was tut oder ob es bei den 10% Rabatt bleibt. Aber das Soulfire würde mir schon richtig gut gefallen.


----------



## piilu (18. September 2014)

Wie würde sich das Bemerkbar machen wenn man da ne 170er Gabel reinbaut? Bin weder Durolux noch Talas Fan


----------



## Gierwolf (19. September 2014)

Moin,moin...
ich denke eine 170er Gabel,also eine Lyrik oder ähnliches, sollte ohne grössere Probleme einbaubar sein. Wenn die Gabel dann auch wirklich nur 1 cm kürzer ist , würde der Lenkwinkel um ca.0.5° steiler werden...beim Sitzwinkel würde es weniger ausmachen, wieviel genau kann ich nicht sagen.
M.f.G Frank


----------



## gonzo31031960 (21. September 2014)

Ich bzw sind das bike jetzt kurz gefahren und wir müssen sagen es schluckt gut alle Unebenheiten. Mit der Stahlfeder komponente ist zwar schwerer aber mit einer zee Bremse und xt Schaltung eine Wucht
Ich glaube ich verkaufe hier mein Granit Chief und hohl mir auch ein Soul Fire . Gruß Gonzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo31031960 (21. September 2014)

Eine Berichtigung das Soul Fire gehört meinem Sohn ich bin es auch mal gefahren.


----------



## rumag (2. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand ein Soulfire im sale gekauft? Meins kommt Ende Oktober......... )


----------



## StillPad (2. Oktober 2014)

rumag schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Soulfire im sale gekauft? Meins kommt Ende Oktober......... )


Ich warte erstmal auf die neuen Modelle und gucke dann.
Genauso hoffe ich das der Rabatt wieder auf 20% rauf geht je näher Januar rückt


----------



## ditt (19. November 2014)

Eine Frage an die Soul Fire Fahrer: *Braucht das SF eine Gabelabsenkung?* Geliefert wird es mit einer Durolux 140-180 mm, ich möchte allerdings eine Fox 36 Foat 180 RC2 einbauen. Bei einigen Rahmen braucht man im Uphill keine Absenkung, aber andere sind ohne Absenkung unfahrbar.

Ich hatte mal ein Reign X, da musste ich 5 cm runter traveln, damit man eine akzeptable Uphill-Geo bekommt. Dann war aber das Tretlager wieder so tief, dass man in jedes Hinternis reingetreten hat.


----------



## rumag (19. November 2014)

Ich bin leider noch nicht so viel mit meinem neuen Soulfire gefahren. Aber bis jetzt musste ich die Gabel nicht absenken. Ich habe den Eindruck das die Geo ganz gut für steile Anstiege ist.


----------



## ditt (19. November 2014)

rumag schrieb:


> Aber bis jetzt musste ich die Gabel nicht absenken. Ich habe den Eindruck das die Geo ganz gut für steile Anstiege ist.


 
Hallo Thomas,
ich meine auch nicht unbedingt die Fahrbarkeit auf steilen und steilsten Anstiegen. Vielmehr spürt man bei manchen Rahmen sofort nach wenigen Metern bergauf, dass die Geo für den Uphill nicht passt um einigermaßen ökonomisch hochkurbeln zu können. Bei dem Reign X war es so, ich hab aber auch einen alten Freerider wo ich die Absenkung überhaupt nicht brauche.

Welche Federgabel hast du drinnen?


----------



## rumag (19. November 2014)

Ist ein Soulfire 2 mit der Durolux. Wie gesagt. Ich konnte noch nicht so viel mit dem Bike fahren. Ich habe aber keinen schlechten Eindruck zwecks den Uphill Eigenschaften. Und 1000 hm am Stück sind erst wieder 2015 dran.


----------



## gonzo31031960 (19. November 2014)

Ich bin das Soul Fire 1 von meinem Sohn in Winterberg im Bikepark von der Talstation neben der Bobbahn hochgefahren das ging ganz gut sind aber glaube ich auch nur ca.200 Höhenmeter.Hab jetzt auch eins seit kurzem. Gruß Gonzo


----------



## lukidtm (3. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

ich überlege mir auch nen Soul Fire 2 zu holen, eignet sich die geometrie gut fürs Touren fahren?
Wie läuft die Durolux? Und wie ist das Rad im Park?

Und vorallem habt ihr irgentwelche haltbarkeits Probleme, oder sind die Lager oder so recht wartungsinstensiv?

Grüße, Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo31031960 (3. Dezember 2014)

Was heißt Touren eine Alpenüberquerung dürfte anstrengend sein mit diesem Rad. Aber bei genügender Kondition auch machbar,es ist eben anstrendender damit Bergauf zu fahren,hatte das Granite Chief zum Vergleich, in Winterberg wohlgemerkt das Soul Fire1 mit Domain und Karge Dämpfer und bin auch wie geschrieben neben der Bobbahn hochgefahren.Es geht,man kommt eben nicht so schnell hoch wie mit einem leichteren Bike,ich habe aber damit kein Problem.Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.Gruß Gonzo


----------



## lukidtm (3. Dezember 2014)

Okai, danke für die schnelle Antwort
klar gehts net wie ne XC maschiene hoch,
Hab mich auch bissn doof ausgedrückt, da ich ja aus Hamburg komme und es hier ehr Platt is, mein ich wie sich das ding über längerer strecken (30KM) in der Ebene Tritt, viel wippen?, Komische sitzposition oder ähnliches? 

Danke schonmal


----------



## rumag (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann dir folgendes sagen. Sitzposition für Touren absolut ok, wippen hält sich in Grenzen. Ist halt nicht leicht das Teil. Mein Soullfire 2 in Gr. L wiegt mit Saint Bremsen ca. 16,3 kg. Und die schweren Spank Spoon Laufräder merkt man halt auch. Ich war aber trotzdem angenehm überrascht wie gut sich das Teil fährt. Für mich persöhnlich tourentauglich. Aber ich hatte schon immer relativ schwere Bikes....


----------



## lukidtm (4. Dezember 2014)

Okai, klingt ja ganz akzeptabel 
was für eine Gabel fahrt ihr? könnt ihr was zur durolux sagen?


----------



## rumag (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe die Durolux. Allerdings kann ich noch nicht viel zu dem Bike sagen da ich in Summe ca. 100 km mit gefahren bin. Zur Durulux gibt es aber genügend Beiträge. Must du dich nur einlesen.


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (12. Dezember 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Mich wunderst echt das es sowenig Feedback zu den Soulfires gibt.
> Entweder verkauft sich das Rahmen nicht gut oder aber die Leute sind so zufrieden das keiner mehr in ein Forum unterwegs ist
> 
> ,



Yep, so isses! Fotos in freier Wildbahn gibt es auf meinem Profil. - In nun 25 Bikejahren und mit insgesamt 7 Bikes unter dem Hintern (u.a. Boulder Defiant, Scott Octane FR, Indian Spear, Stevens DH) kann ich nur sagen: es ist das beste Bike, dass ich je hatte und vor allem: das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Der Rahmen ist sehr schön verarbeitet, schöne smoothe Schweißnähte, stabil, Hydrogeformt, absolut edel in "raw". Das Ding ist ein echter Allrounder; mit Luftdämpfer und Gabel mit weniger Hub als meiner (Fox Talas 36, kommt aber noch eine Zocchi rein) als Enduro aufzubauen oder als fetter Minidownhiller mit Deemax - dazwischen liegt meines als Mega-Freerider und Allrounder für alle Tage. Man kommt - fast - überall hoch und vor allem: super entspannt und mit fettem Grinsen überall runter. Das Bike hat total viel Reserven und kann sicher mehr als die meisten Fahrer. Ich kann dafür nur 5 Sterne vergeben. - Miss Sophie und ich haben jetzt in 2 Monaten so um die 800 km runter und alles läuft noch super, geschmeidig, nichts klappert oder knarzt. - Kurzum: ich bin restlos begeistert und deshalb muss ich jetzt auch aufhören, denn morgen geht's wieder früh auf Tour und deshalb können Soul-Fire-Fahrer auch nicht in Foren unterwegs sein! (Außer bei Shiet-Wetter ;-) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (12. Dezember 2014)

na das klingt ja seehr gut  Viel spaß auf der Tour

Danke für den Ausführlichen bericht, klingt genau nach sowas wie ich suche.
Abfahrtsorintiert wo man sich im Bikepark auf wurzelteppichen usw keine Sorgen machen muss, aber man kann damit auch mal ne 20km tour hoch und runter fahren.

Jetzt geht die frage nach der Ausstattungsvariante los 

Lukas


----------



## gonzo31031960 (13. Dezember 2014)

Endlich das jemand das Potenzial des Soul Fire erkannt hat, zb. Miss Soul Fire. Ich kann leider nicht so wirklich meins richtig nutzen weil ich noch gehändikäppt bin, habe noch ein tief sitzenden Blutergus im rechten Unterschenkel.Dauert eben kann zwar fahren aber Bein wird dick trotzdem das Soul Fire ist für mein Begriff ein guter Allrounder. Ich habe auch schon so manches Bike gefahren,aber mit solch langen Federweg bin ich noch nie so gut einen Berg hochgefahren.Okay ich muss sagen das mein letztes Bike,vor dem Graniet Chief mit Federwegen über 140mm ende der 90ger Jahre wahr, das kennen wohl die wenigsten von Euch hier, da war das eine ganz andere Nummer. Kein Lock out oder so, da wippte das ganze schon mehr beim hochkurbeln, wie gesagt ich bin in Vergleich wie ich hier schon geschrieben habe, das Graniet Chief habe ich getauscht mit meinem Sohn sein Soul Fire in Winterberg Bikepark an der Talstation, wo man auch die Räder abspritzen kann Serviceplatz,hochgefahren sind wir neben der Bobbahn, geht erst im Wald lang,dann neben der Bobbahn die Strecke.Ich kann nur sagen das ich mit dem Soul Fire gut hochgekommen bin.Das Graniet Chief habe ich übriegens in Zahlung gegeben und mir auch ein Soul Fire gekauft je oller um so doller.Die Verletzung ist da passiert aber nicht auf der Strecke Unachtsamkeit am Ausflugsrestorant bin die Treppe runtergerollt Vorderbremmse ein wenig zu stark benutzt und übern Lenker,Pedal traf Wade schöne Scheiße,hätte man Filmen müssen You Tube und viele Likes. Oldie Gonzo


----------



## StillPad (13. Dezember 2014)

Hui toll Feedback 

Ja ich muss sagen ich habe mich in den letzten Wochen doch sehr gebremst.
Würde gerne ein neues Rad haben, aber zuviele "Aber's" sind da halt da.

Man wird älter und findet immer weniger Zeit und will auch gar nicht mehr überall runter.
Von daher tendiere ich immer mehr zum Onkel Jimbo, aber auch dort finde ich nich alles gut gelöst.
Das Soulfire gefällt mir auch ganz gut, aber auch hier ist nicht alles so wie ich es haben wollte.

Naja ich werde darüber noch meditieren was man da machen kann


----------



## lukidtm (13. Dezember 2014)

was gefällt dir denn am soul fire nicht?

Ich spiele ja auch mit dem gedanken, vielleicht hast du gute argumente gegend as Rad 

Lukas


----------



## Gierwolf (13. Dezember 2014)

Moin,moin...
da ich das Radel nun seit April durch den Wald scheuche kann ich jetzt schon noch ein wenig mehr sagen als am Anfang, als ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe ! Leider wurde ich durch einen Unfall und einen anderen körperlichen "Defekt" ausgebremst, so das die Fuhre in etwa nur 2000 km runter hat ! Das reicht aber um zu sagen das meine positiven Erfahrungen vom Beginn noch übertroffen wurden !! DEFINITIV das beste Rad das ich bis jetzt gefahren bin !! Für mich sowas wie eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau...ALLES geht...je nach Aufbau..! Saftige Touren mit reichlich Hm...selbst Bikeparkeinsatz steckt das Teil klaglos weg (im Gegensatz zu mir )...das Gewicht schreckt ja viele ab, aber wenn man einmal mit solch einem Bike ne heftige Runde gefahren ist mit viel "Rübenacker" und dann auf ein Tourenrad umsteigt könnte man gerade, SORRY, kotzen !! Das geht dann wirklich gar nicht mehr !! Ja die Cross Country Jungs werden mich steinigen...egal..die sollen die Erfahrung selbst mal machen..! Ich brauche kein Renntempo, ich will Spaß... !

M.f.G Frank


----------



## StillPad (14. Dezember 2014)

lukidtm schrieb:


> was gefällt dir denn am soul fire nicht?
> 
> Ich spiele ja auch mit dem gedanken, vielleicht hast du gute argumente gegend as Rad
> 
> Lukas



Nun ich bin es noch nicht gefahren, soviel erstmal dazu.

Mir gehts hier eher um Standards der Modelle.

Dazu kommen dann so Sachen wie:
1. Rahmengewicht nicht zu hoch?
2. Noch 26" Rahmen kaufen oder in den sauren Apfel beißen und auf 27,5" umsteigen?
Ich halte den 27,5" Mist für ne Mode Erscheinung, das habe ich aber auch von Tapered Gabeln gesagt und jetzt sind die überall und 1.5 findet man gar nicht mehr.
3. Die Innen verlegten Züge gefallen mir ehrlich gesagt nicht.
4. Die Position der Innen verlegten Züge gefällt mir nicht
5. Noch Model 2014 oder 2015? Die Änderung an der Hinterrad Achse finde ich beim 2015er sehr sinnvoll.
7. Zugführung des Sattelstützenleitung gefällt mir nicht
8. Farben gefallen mir nicht wirklich
9. Die komplette Bikes gefallen mir nicht, würde immer das meiste raus fliegen.

Nun wie gesagt bin schon seit Monaten zwischen Jimbo und Soul am rumgrübeln.

Habe auch bei anderen Herstellern geguckt, es gibt nur ein Rahmen der annährend meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.
Nicolai Ion 16, aber dort gefällt mir der Preis überhaupt nicht.
Mit Eloxal kostet das Ding 3k€ und mit so ein Rad will man dann nimmer allein unterwegs sein wegen den bösen Leuten

Naja als Schrauber macht man sich halt andere Gedanken über die Sachen...


----------



## rumag (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir das Soulfire eigentlich mehr für die groben Sachen im Bikepark gekauft, um mein Specialized Enduro zu schonen. Aber so wie es aktuell aussieht befürchte ich, dass das Enduro 2015 nicht mehr so viel gefahren wird....... Das Soulfire ist einfach zu geil!


----------



## GuyGood (14. Dezember 2014)

Kann ich denn an dieser Stelle man kurz nachfragen, was am Soul Fire von 2014 zu 2015 alles geändert wurde?


----------



## rumag (15. Dezember 2014)

Die Anlenkung am Dämpfer wurde optimiert und das Gewinde für die Steckachse am Hinterrad ist jetzt im Schaltauge integriert und nicht mehr im Hinterbau. Das ist zumindest das was mir aufgefallen ist bzw. was mir der Verkäufer von Rose auf Nachfrage am Telefon erzählt hat.


----------



## StillPad (18. Dezember 2014)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Kann ich denn an dieser Stelle man kurz nachfragen, was am Soul Fire von 2014 zu 2015 alles geändert wurde?



Schau mal in den Jimbo 2015 Thread.

Da sind einige Links drin wo die komplette Palette vorgestellt wird.

Beim 2015 Soulfire hat sich das Schaltauge geändert.
Da ist nun das Steckachsengewinde mit drin. Finde ich mal ne sehr schöne Lösung.

Desweiteren hat es nun den selben Schlitz wie das Jimbo 2015 am Tretlager für die Internen Schaltzüge.

Bewirkt wohl das da unten am Tretlager nicht mehr so große Böden der Aussenzüge sind.

An der Dämpferanlekung wurde meine ich nix gemacht, das wurde ja erst für 2014 neu entwickelt.


Und nun verabschiede ich mich mit RING RING


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (18. Dezember 2014)

Gibts mal noch eventuell 1-2 Leute, die kurz ihre Erfahrungen einbringen können zum Soul Fire?


----------



## rumag (18. Dezember 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Jimbo 2015 Thread.
> 
> An der Dämpferanlekung wurde meine ich nix gemacht, das wurde ja erst für 2014 neu entwickelt.


 
Zumindest der Dämpfer wird gegenüber 2014 anders eingebaut.


----------



## StillPad (21. Dezember 2014)

rumag schrieb:


> Zumindest der Dämpfer wird gegenüber 2014 anders eingebaut.


Ja das habe ich auch gesehn


----------



## fuxy (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, vor 2 Wochen habe ich mein geliebtes Beef Cake eingeschickt, da der Rahmen am Tretlager ein Riss hatte.
Heute habe ich eine Mail bekommen, dass meine Beef Cake Rahmen nicht mehr Lieferbar ist und ich einen Soul Fire Rahmen bekomme.
Weiß  nicht was ich von dem SF halten soll, letzten Sommer waren die Rose`s ja leider nicht in Saalbach Hinterglem. Dort hatte ich vor das SF mal Probe zu fahren. N a mal sehen.....


----------



## DirtJumper III (23. Dezember 2014)

Also ich würde den "Tausch" gut finden, wegen z.B. mordernere Geo etc..


----------



## fuxy (24. Dezember 2014)

Hat das SF eine 31,6mm Sattelrohr Aufnahme ?


----------



## gonzo31031960 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich meine ja haben meine ich viele Rose Räder das Granite Chief hatte auch diese größe.


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (7. Januar 2015)

Gierwolf schrieb:


> Moin,moin...
> Für mich sowas wie eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau...ALLES geht...je nach Aufbau..! Saftige Touren mit reichlich Hm...selbst Bikeparkeinsatz steckt das Teil klaglos weg (im Gegensatz zu mir )...das Gewicht schreckt ja viele ab, aber wenn man einmal mit solch einem Bike ne heftige Runde gefahren ist mit viel "Rübenacker" und dann auf ein Tourenrad umsteigt könnte man gerade, SORRY, kotzen !! Das geht dann wirklich gar nicht mehr !! Ja die Cross Country Jungs werden mich steinigen...egal..die sollen die Erfahrung selbst mal machen..! Ich brauche kein Renntempo, ich will Spaß... !
> 
> M.f.G Frank



Da kann ich absolut nix mehr zu schreiben. So isses. Das "So-Fi" ist eine Top-Allround-Maschine! Und für alle, die noch Gegenargumente suchen oder finden wollen, sei noch mal gesagt: 10 !!! (in Worten: ZEHN) Jahre Garantie. Das sagt mir, dass die Rose-Jungs und Mädels echt vertrauen in die Kiste haben. Hier mal ein paar Aufnahmen aus freier Wildbahn! (Herrje, ich liiiiiiebe dieses Bike! ;-) )


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (7. Januar 2015)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich überlege mir auch nen Soul Fire 2 zu holen, eignet sich die geometrie gut fürs Touren fahren?
> Wie läuft die Durolux? Und wie ist das Rad im Park?
> ...



In ca. 2 Monaten nun etwa 800 km hinter mir. KEIN Klappern, kein Spiel, kein Knarzen - absolut NICHTS! War mit dem "So-Fi" im Teuto, im Wiehengebirge und in den heimischen Gefilden unterwegs. Viel Treppen, bisschen Jumpen. Noch kein Park. Während andere mit ihren knarzenden 11-Kilo-Highend Scotts oder Specialized's an mir vorbeirumpeln oder klappern, genieße ich still und heimlich, dass alles läuft wie geschmiert.  Nein, es ist sicher nicht das beste Bike der Welt, aber das beste, dass ich je hatte und gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (7. Januar 2015)

das klingt doch ma super und ja die 10 jahren sagen schon was aus


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (7. Januar 2015)

fuxy schrieb:


> Hallo, vor 2 Wochen habe ich mein geliebtes Beef Cake eingeschickt, da der Rahmen am Tretlager ein Riss hatte.
> Heute habe ich eine Mail bekommen, dass meine Beef Cake Rahmen nicht mehr Lieferbar ist und ich einen Soul Fire Rahmen bekomme.
> Weiß  nicht was ich von dem SF halten soll, letzten Sommer waren die Rose`s ja leider nicht in Saalbach Hinterglem. Dort hatte ich vor das SF mal Probe zu fahren. N a mal sehen.....



Man, hast Du ein Glück!!!


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (7. Januar 2015)

ditt schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Soul Fire Fahrer: *Braucht das SF eine Gabelabsenkung?* Geliefert wird es mit einer Durolux 140-180 mm, ich möchte allerdings eine Fox 36 Foat 180 RC2 einbauen. Bei einigen Rahmen braucht man im Uphill keine Absenkung, aber andere sind ohne Absenkung unfahrbar.
> 
> Ich hatte mal ein Reign X, da musste ich 5 cm runter traveln, damit man eine akzeptable Uphill-Geo bekommt. Dann war aber das Tretlager wieder so tief, dass man in jedes Hinternis reingetreten hat.



Das kommt wirklich darauf an, was für Strecken Du fahren willst. Wenn es lange steil bergauf geht, kann ich empfehlen, die Gabel etwas abzusenken. Ich hab die Fox Talas 36 FIT drin und die 180 mm sind oft too much hier im flachen Norden. Deshalb - und auch weil ich doch eher leicht bin - habe ich sie auf 165 mm abgesenkt. Dann gibt es noch den Knopf für die 10 mm, die aber eher ein Witz sind, an sehr steilen Stellen aber durchaus mal vorteilhaft sein können. - Generell ist das "So-Fi" aber eher abfahrtsorientiert und dann braucht man die 180 mm auch. Mit ein bisschen Gewichtsverlagerung und etwas Geduld und Spucke kommt man eigentlich - fast überall - hoch. Den Dämpfer hinten zu machen, dann wackelt absolut nichts mehr und es geht auch nichts in die Dämpfung.

Generell steigen dort, wo ich absteigen muss, auch fast alle anderen ab. (Ausgenommen die Cracks mit ihren HT's und den ellenlangen 150 mm-Vorbauten...;-) ).


----------



## rumag (7. Januar 2015)

Ja, dass SF ist schon eine geile Spaßmaschine...........


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (7. Januar 2015)

Vor allem ist es ein Bike, bei dem man sich echt keine Gedanken über Haltbarkeit oder Kettenklemmern oder ähnlichem machen muss! Natürlich ist es keine CC-Feile und auch kein Light-Enduro. Es ist, was es ist: ein Hardcore-Freerider, ein XL-Enduro oder auch ein Mini-Downhiller; je nach Aufbau. Mit Deemax-Laufrädern, Stahldämpfer und DH-Gabel im Park und auf fetten DH's einsetzbar, mit Luftdämpfer und 160er Gabel als Enduro und generell einfach ein toller Allrounder. Man muss halt wissen, wofür man es einsetzen will. Ich kann es vor allem Leuten empfehlen, die nicht das Geld haben, sich drei Bikes in den Keller zu stellen. Hier bekommt man für ganz wenig Geld eine unwahrscheinlich tolle Basis, die man - je nachdem wie man kann - immer wieder anders aufbauen kann. Hier lohnt sich ein zweiter Laufradsatz & Wechseldämpfer wirklich, denn was schon nur 1 Kg an den Laufrädern beim "So-Fi" für Unterschiede machen, ist erstaunlich! Auch mit Vorbau und Lenker sollte man ruhig mal ein bisschen rumtüfteln und probieren, dann merkt man erst, wie unterschiedlich man es aufbauen kann. Tief & lang für Alpenüberquerungen oder Stummelvorbau kurz und DH-Lenker mit viel Rise für DH's und zum Tricksen. Vor allem die "Raw"-Optik find ich ja klasse! Keine grellen Farben, an denen man sich nach einer Saison satt gesehen hat. Und wer mag, bringt es einfach zum Lackierer.


----------



## gonzo31031960 (7. Januar 2015)

Ich kann auch nur sagen ich komme auch überall hoch es dauert wohl ein bischen länger.Gruß Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (7. Januar 2015)

gonzo31031960 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur sagen ich komme auch überall hoch es dauert wohl ein bischen länger.Gruß Christoph



Bei uns dauert es zwar länger bergauf, dafür ist der Spaß aber größer! Vor allem bergab! Ich bin jedenfalls meist eher unten als der Rest. Und wesentlich entspannter. Das Ding schluckt einfach alles ganz soft weg. Und rülpst nicht mal! ;-)


----------



## Burt4711 (12. Januar 2015)

Hat aber doch 26er, oder?
Unfahrbar und unhaltbare Ersatzteilsituation!!!!


----------



## gonzo31031960 (12. Januar 2015)

Ersatzteile wird man noch lange bekommen es sind noch sehr viele 26er Räder im umlauf man bekommt sogar noch 8fach Kasetten womöglich auch noch 7fach und wie lange ist das her. Allso keine Angst 26er Räder wird man noch lange bekommen und fahrbar sind sie alle mal.


----------



## Burt4711 (12. Januar 2015)

26 fahrbar????
Hab gelesen, das stimmt nicht.


----------



## rumag (12. Januar 2015)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> 26 fahrbar????
> Hab gelesen, das stimmt nicht.


 Stimmt. Werde mein Soulfire auf 29 Zoll umbauen.


----------



## Burt4711 (12. Januar 2015)

Bietet sich an. 26,9 geht vielleicht ja auch.

Aber 26 '' tssssstsssss


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (12. Januar 2015)

Wir 26er fahren ja auch nicht; wir biken, rollen, gleiten, surfen, droppen, kicken oder heizen, aber FAHREN? - Nope.


----------



## Burt4711 (12. Januar 2015)

Ne, da müssen doch dann 650b drauf, sonst geht das nicht.

Bin froh dass ich das 25 Jahre nicht gewusst hab.


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (12. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß auch immer nicht, wie ich das in den letzten 25 Jahren gemacht habe, so ohne Elektrik, 1.5er Steuerohre oder gar Hinterbaudämpfung, ohne Clickies oder Scheibenbremsen; eigentlich hat das gar nicht sein dürfen, dass ich trotzdem so einen tierischen Spaß beim Biken hatte! ;-)


----------



## Burt4711 (12. Januar 2015)

Hammer ne?

Bin sogar mal mit Cantileverbremsen und Baumwollsocken den Tremalzo runtergefahren. 
Das war was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (12. Januar 2015)

Nee, gefahren bisse doch nich! Hast doch "nur" 26 Zöller draufgehabt! ;-) (Kaprun, '92 - mit Mag 21 und hinten ungefedert! Das waren noch Zeiten! Da waren noch Lycras und Purple angesagt...hach, schön war's!)


----------



## Burt4711 (12. Januar 2015)

Ach so, sorry hab geschoben natürlich.


----------



## gonzo31031960 (14. Januar 2015)

Ja Klasse aber das sieht bei unserem Alter doch scheiße aus Lycras in Pink und leichten Bierbauchansatz. Aber vieleicht giebt es ja mal Retrorennen mit solchen Rädern 26er und den Klamotten das wäre doch mal was?


----------



## GuyGood (14. Januar 2015)

Nicht so viel Spam, bitte mal paar mehr Erfahrungsberichte, Fotos, oder sonstwas


----------



## fuxy (15. Januar 2015)

Habt Ihr genug Platz beim Vivid Air für die Pumpe ?
Meins kam heute und das ist doch ne rech knappe Sache. Kann ich das ganze drehen wie beim DB Air ?


----------



## rumag (16. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck das da zu wenig Platz ist. Hab eine SKS Dämpferpumpe und die konnte ich ohne Probleme benutzen.


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (17. Januar 2015)

fuxy schrieb:


> Meins kam heute ...


 Bilder???? Was'n für ne Ausstattung? Bitte mal ein paar Eindrücke! Danke! Und: sorry für Spam - manchmal gehen einfach die Pferde/Bikes mit mir durch! ;-)


----------



## fuxy (17. Januar 2015)

Miss_Soul_Fire schrieb:


> Bilder???? Was'n für ne Ausstattung? Bitte mal ein paar Eindrücke! Danke! Und: sorry für Spam - manchmal gehen einfach die Pferde/Bikes mit mir durch! ;-)


Kriegste, kriegste....spätestens Morgen..... . Wenn du in mein Album schaust, siehst du mein Beef Cake, jetzt stell dir den SF Rahmen mit den ganzen Sachen vor.....aber morgen gibts auch ein paar original Bilder.
Erster Eindruck ? GEILOMAT 
Bin nur mit dem 2 Rebound etwas überfordert...wozu ist der noch gleich ?


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (17. Januar 2015)

fuxy schrieb:


> Bin nur mit dem 2 Rebound etwas überfordert...wozu ist der noch gleich ?



Der Rebound ist die sog. Zugstufe, also die Geschwindigkeit, mit der die Gabel wieder ausfedert. Im Gegensatz zur Druckstufe, die die Einfedergeschwindigkeit bestimmt. Bei der Fox kommt man da schon ins schleudern; Rebound für High Speed, für Low Speed, das gleiche noch mal am Dämpfer...gibt irgendwie immer gefühlte 10 Trillionen Kombinationsmöglichkeiten...welche Dämpfer/Gabelkombi hast Du denn drin? P/S: Geile Laufräder haste ja schon mal, da wird sich das So-Fi freuen, die mag es gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (17. Januar 2015)

Rebound im allgemeinen ist mir ein Begriff, nur der 2te Reboundknopf neben der Kompression....Rätsel Rätsel .
Sonst habe ich den Dämpfer gut eingestellt bekommen.
Als Kombi sind eine Fox 36 mit 180mm verbaut mit HI und Low speed Compression, der Dämpfer ist ein Rock shox Vivid Air R2C.


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (17. Januar 2015)

Okay. Den kenn ich nicht. Hab den Kage RC, der hat mir bisher noch absolut gereicht. Mal schauen, werde wohl auch noch nen Luftdämpfer rein machen...geht ja nix über sparen am Gewicht! Kannst Du hiermit was anfangen? Guckst Du: https://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=41


----------



## fuxy (17. Januar 2015)

Ah ja, jetzt hab ichs, steht im unteren Drittel. Danke dir, bei Gelegenheit sollten wir ein  trinken. Vielleicht bist du ja mal im Harz.


----------



## fuxy (17. Januar 2015)

Das erste Bild ist schon On.


----------



## fuxy (18. Januar 2015)

So hier jetzt mal ein paar Bilder....


----------



## fuxy (25. Januar 2015)

Mit wie viel SAG fahrt ihr euer SF, mit 30 % oder weniger ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumag (26. Januar 2015)

Gabel und Dämpfer ca. 30%. Ist aber sicher noch nicht die endgültige Einstellung.


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2015)

Moin

Ich bins mal wieder.

jetzt wo ich Semesterferien habe, will ich mich wieder mehr dem Thema zuwenden.

Kann mir einer sagen was der Rahmen wiegt? ich finde nirgends ein Gewicht.


----------



## fuxy (3. Februar 2015)

Der wiegt ca 3,2 Kg


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2015)

okai, danke  

Fährt einer von euch mit dem Spank spoon LRS?


----------



## rumag (4. Februar 2015)

Ich


----------



## lukidtm (4. Februar 2015)

und zufrieden? hält der gut was aus? ist ja schon recht schwer :/


----------



## rumag (4. Februar 2015)

Da ich das SF erst Anfang November bekommen habe, gibt es keine Langzeiterfahrung. Das SF ist ja quasi noch neu. Ich habe mich aber vor dem Kauf unter anderem auch über die Spank Spoon eingelesen und keine negativen Kommentare gefunden. Klar sind die schwer, aber auch super stabil.


----------



## lukidtm (4. Februar 2015)

okai, trotzdem danke.

Ich glaube ich werde mir bald erstmal ein Soulfire für ein Wochenende zum testen holen


----------



## Burt4711 (8. Februar 2015)

Ist der Stahlfederdämpfer eigentlich blockierbar? Für längere Auffahren auf Asphalt beispielsweise. Das Gewicht schreckt mich nicht, eher das mögliche Gewippe, komme vom AM Hardtail.

Das Soul Fire gefällt mir optisch klar am besten im Moment. Bins allerdings noch nicht gefahren.
Mache meist entspannte Touren durchs Sauerland und suche was komfortables und wirklich Stabiles, da ich im Moment so 110 kg auf die Waage bringe.


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (17. Februar 2015)

Nach nun über ca. 1.500 km Glückseeligkeit auf dem So-Fi muss ich das einfach noch mal loswerden: das Ding ist einfach nur KLASSE! Ich hatte bisher noch mit keinem Bike derartig viel Spaß!!! Es klappert nix, die Kette surrt noch immer, nix ölt, nix tropft, manchmal muss ich selbst genau hinhören, ob das Ding eigentlich fährt. Die Gabel (36 Talas Fit) arbeitet erst jetzt so richtig Klasse. Feinfühlig, schlägt nie durch. Ich kann die Kritiken nicht nachvollziehen. Ein bisschen Geduld und Zeit muss man dem Material auch mal geben. Ebenso Klasse die XT-Bremsen mit der großen Scheibe. Kein Fading. Und die Beläge sind noch immer top. Trotz viel Schnee und Eis. Auch die Crossmax-Felgen sind noch 1a. Nicht mal eine wackelige Speiche! Einzig und allein ein Kabelbinder für die hintere Bremsleitung guckt manchmal etwas vorwitzig aus dem Rahmen, vor allem nach Begegnungen mit Efeu und Ästen und anderen Anhänglichkeiten, dem kann man aber sofort mit einem Weiteren Abhilfe verschaffen.

- Unglaublich wie viel wertiges und stabiles Bike man für das Geld bekommen hat! - Der einzige Nachteil: die Übersetzung. Nach dem Umbau von 35er-Vorbau und 0.5-Rise auf 50er und 50er-Rise habe ich für mich das Kletteroptimum gefunden. Da wo die Jungs mit ihren 11,2 kg-27.5"-Bikes absteigen müssen ist auch für mich Schluss, wenn es mit ca. 14 Kilo sicherlich anstrengender ist. Aber hätte ich noch 3, 4 kleinere Gänge zur Verfügung...ich bin sicher, da geht noch mehr. - Besonders hervorzuheben sind echt noch mal die Downhillqualitäten. Yeah!!! Mit dem Bike gibt es keine Ausrede mehr, irgendwo nicht runter zu fahren. Es schluckt einfach alles und fährt sicher und stabil und dabei äußerst komfortabel und trotzdem total agil, wendig und gut zu beschleunigen über die dicksten Wurzeln, Drops und Kanten und Springen macht einfach nur Spassssss! Und ihr mögt mich ja für bescheuert halten, aber seitdem ich den "Hans Dampf" entrümpelt und wieder gg. meine gute alte "Dart/Smoke"-Kombi ausgetauscht habe, macht die Kiste noch mal doppelt so viel Grinsen im Gesicht! - Ich gestehe: ich schau schon immer auf das Uncle Jimbo in blk/türkis...ich werde auf jeden Fall noch mal an ein Rose-Bike mein Herz verschenken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (17. Februar 2015)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Ist der Stahlfederdämpfer eigentlich blockierbar? Für längere Auffahren auf Asphalt beispielsweise. Das Gewicht schreckt mich nicht, eher das mögliche Gewipreiswert, komme vom AM Hardtail.
> 
> Das Soul Fire gefällt mir optisch klar am besten im Moment. Bins allerdings noch nicht gefahren.
> Mache meist entspannte Touren durchs Sauerland und suche was komfortables und wirklich Stabiles, da ich im Moment so 110 kg auf die Waage bringe.


 
Nein. Ist er nicht. Muss auch überhaupt nicht. Es reichen vier Klicks um aus komfortabel hart und asphalttauglich zu machen so sensibel ist der. Jedenfalls der Kage RC an meinem.


----------



## Gierwolf (17. Februar 2015)

@ Miss Soul Fire...bei der Übersetzung ist doch sicherlich noch was möglich ! Kurbel... denke das das kleine Kettenblatt 24 Zähne hat, oder ? Wenn ja, einfach ein 22 er und gut ist ! Habe ich bei meinem Bock auch gemacht !
 Äh...14 kg dein Radel ? Das kommt mir aber sehr leicht vor...meins bringt 15,8 auf die Waage...bald dann fast 16 mit anderen Schlappen ! EGAL, selbst damit sind noch 1500 hm drin.....bergauf natürlich, obwohl der Spaß definitiv bergab erst richtig aufkommt !!!

M.f.G Frank


----------



## rumag (18. Februar 2015)

Mein SF 2 in Gr. L mit Saint Bremsen bringt 16,3 kg auf die Waage.


----------



## rumag (18. Februar 2015)

Mein Specialized Enduro wiegt auch 16 kg und damit bin ich bis jetzt überall hochgekommen. Inklusive zweimal Stilfser Joch....


----------



## fuxy (18. Februar 2015)

Miss Soul Fire ?
Lange nichts von dir gelesen. 
Keine Ahnung was meins genau wiegt, aber das Beef Cake war leichter, bin ja auch noch nicht gefahren, entweder Schnee oder jetzt WE für WE Renovieren, weil bald Umzug mit meiner besserererererern  Hälfte.


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (21. Februar 2015)

Hy! Ja, die Übersetzung die muss als nächstes "erleichtert werden" bzw. Uphilltauglicher gemacht werden. Also, mein Rahmen is ja in "S" dann habe ich noch die leichten Crossmax drauf mit den ebenfalls sehr leichten Smokes, die mal so um die 700 gr. wiegen. Unter 15 Kilo komme ich schon. Hoffe ich mal...vielleicht, wenn ich die Klingel abmache... ;-) Ich hab's bisher tatsächlich noch nicht an die Waage gehängt, aber viele Bikes zum Vergleich permanent in der Hand und wenn's auch knappe 15 sind - wat soll's. Es ist ja keine XC-Feile und auch kein Enduro. Tatsächlich könnte man ja auch noch einiges an Gewicht sparen...Gabel...Dämpfer...und so ab und an liebäugel ich ja schon mal mit noch nem "Uncle Jimbo"...ach, das man aber auch nie genug Bikes haben kann! ;-) - Gegen permanenten Renovierungs- und Umbaustreß hilft übrigens mal ne Runde das So-Fi ausführen! Schönes WE Euch!


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (21. Februar 2015)

rumag schrieb:


> Mein Specialized Enduro wiegt auch 16 kg und damit bin ich bis jetzt überall hochgekommen. Inklusive zweimal Stilfser Joch....


Wie groß bist Du und was wiegst Du?


----------



## StillPad (21. Februar 2015)

Miss_Soul_Fire schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du und was wiegst Du?


Bestimmt nicht weniger als ne Frau 
SCNR


----------



## rumag (22. Februar 2015)

183 cm / 78 kg. Ohne Klamotten & Rucksack, Helm usw.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (25. Februar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht weniger als ne Frau
> SCNR


Also ich bin knappe 1,70 cm und wiege mal gerade 60 Kilo, wenn ich nen guten Tag habe. Damit wollte ich eigentlich sagen, dass mein Gewicht und das Gewicht des Bikes und die Hebelwirkung meiner doch eher kurzen Beine - im Verhältnis zu 1,83 cm - doch noch mal ne andere Hausnummer sind. Das scheinen einige irgendwie immer zu verdrängen...vor allem die 1,90-Fahrer mit ihren 11,2 Kilo Bikes und den 29er Laufrädern...


----------



## StillPad (25. Februar 2015)

Naja das is doch aber nur eine Frage der Sitzposition und irgendwann wirds halt zu steil.
Ich hatte ja schon etliche Rahmen und mit einigen kamm man einfach nicht den Berg hoch weil man immer vorne abhob.
Finde da eher die Geo wichtiger, als das Fahrergewicht obwohl das natürlich auch mit dazu gehört.

Ich kann mich auch nicht mit den Gedanken anfreunden mit Fake 28" ins Gelände zu fahren.


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (28. Februar 2015)

Das mit der hoch kommenden Gabel ist durch einen 50er Vorbau und 50er-Rise-Lenker ganz gut im Griff. - Was ich noch mal loswerden muss - auch wenn's vielleicht nicht hier hin gehört: die Mavic Crossmax XS; laufen und laufen und laufen....über 1.200 km und nicht eine einzige lockere Speiche...also für jemanden wie mich, quasi noch aus den 90ern und permanenten Schlag im Laufrad oder auch mal Soeichenbruch gewöhnt oder am Flicken und Schlauchwechseln, ist das mal ne echte Innovation! TOPP!


----------



## StillPad (1. März 2015)

Also die 90er kenne ich auch noch 
Da war ich noch klein und habe eigendlich alles kaputt bekommen.
Trotzdem hatte ich aber mit Laufradsätzen die kurz nach 2000 produziert wurden (von Hand) auch keinerlei Probleme in der Art.
Meine alten XT Naben laufen noch immer. Gut habe auch gehört das dann die XT Qualität massiv nachgelassen haben soll.
Aber das selbe habe ich auch bei Hope Naben gehört.


----------



## Gierwolf (2. März 2015)

Moin,moin...
also mit der angeblich nachlassenden Qualität bei Hope Naben kann ich nur sagen...ich hatte an meinem Cheetah einen LRS mit Hope Naben die nach ca. 13000km noch einwandfrei laufen und auch der Rotor sieht noch gut aus ! "Montagsprodukte" kann man natürlich immer mal erwischen !! Mein derzeitiger LRS  besteht aus Hope Naben + Spank Spike Evo 35 Felgen und da muss ich sagen ...TOP ! Wiegt natürlich knapp 2 kilo, dafür aber richtig stabil ! Was nutzt mir das letzte Gramm Gewichtsersparnis, wenn die Teile mich und meine Fahrweise dann nicht mehr aushalten...! Wenn man leichter ist kann man natürlich am LRS noch a bisserl was einsparen !

M.f.G Frank


----------



## StillPad (3. März 2015)

Moin,
also bei Hope kommt stark auf den Zeitraum an wo du das gekauft hast.
Hope hat wohl allgemein nicht die besten Lager verbaut, bei einigen brechen die Achsen schneller.
Meine Hope LRS läuft auch ohne Probleme, den will ich auch mit übernehmen ins neue Bike, da der mit 500€ vor etlichen Jahren schon nicht billig war.
Was ich recht cool finde is das man mit 26" Laufradsätzen wohl bald von Surley Reifen bekommt die extra Dick sind und so das ganze zum 27,5" wird 
26+ oder so nannte sich das Ganze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumag (13. März 2015)

Hat jemand ein 2015 SF bestellt oder etwa schon geliefert bekommen?


----------



## lukidtm (13. März 2015)

Ich warte noch auf die testbikes. Will erstmal testfahren, aber das zögert sich wohl herraus.


----------



## Buddhaxx (22. März 2015)

Hallo Leute  ich habe mir eigentlich schon ein Jimbo bestellt und bin jetzt doch irgendwie auf den Geschmack von dem Soul Fire gekommen! Mich würden eure Erfahrungen zum Rahmen interessieren, da ich 191cm groß bin, 91 Schrittlänge und eigentlich nach meinem 150mm All Mountain mit Reach von 439  und Stack 594, besonders bezüglich des Reach mehr haben will. Das Bike war gefühlt immer zu kurz nur weiß ich nicht ob ich mich direkt auf nen XL Rahmen stürzen soll  Wenigkeit etc.... Nur sieht das SF so gut aus !!! 
Ist wer ähnlich groß und fährt L oder gar XL ?
Stack von 626 ist ja auch schon heftig hoch, oder ? Und eben Sitzrohrlänge von 515 auch nicht all zu kurz....
Würde mich voll freuen !


----------



## rumag (23. März 2015)

Ich bin 183 cm groß mit 94er Schrittlänge und fahre das 2014er SF in Größe L. Rahmen passt bei mir super.....


----------



## Buddhaxx (23. März 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich habe nur einen im Verhältnis langen Oberkörper, also ca. 11cm mehr, und mache mir da Sorgen wegen dem Reach   aber ich werdgleich mal bei Rose anrufen und schauen


----------



## uncle_ffm (16. April 2015)

Hallo 

Ich bin am überlegen mir das Soulfire als Park-Bike zu holen, hätte aber noch ein paar Fragen. 
Sind die Decals beim schwarzen Sofi unter Schutzlack oder kann man die einfach entfernen?
Bei der RAW-Variante steht ja etwas von finish, ist der Rahmen mit irgendwas behandelt oder wirklich RAW?
Besten Dank im Voraus und weiterhin viel Spaß mit euren Sofi's.
Cheers


----------



## fuxy (16. April 2015)

Ich bin meins das erste mal am letzten WE gefahren....und WoW fährt das geil BERG AB !!
Eigentlich sogar besser als mein Beef Cake.
Super Ding


----------



## rumag (17. April 2015)

Hab mein SF in raw und der Rahmen ist lackiert.
Und ja. Das Teil macht mega Spaß. War bei mir auch mehr für Bikepark gedacht aber mittlerweile fahre ich meine Touren und Hometrails fast nur noch mit dem SF.


----------



## uncle_ffm (17. April 2015)

Danke für die Info. Dann wird es auf jeden Fall RAW...


----------



## rumag (17. April 2015)

Sieht in raw auch besser aus......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncle_ffm (17. April 2015)

Vor allem kann man wesentlich besser farbliche Akzente setzen. Selbst wenn die Decals beim schwarzen Sofi lösbar wären, finde ich das RAW persönlich schicker. Außerdem hab ich schon ein kleines schwarzes 

Cheers


----------



## lukidtm (17. April 2015)

hat von euch schon wer ein 2015er Rahmen? Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass sie die zum testen bereitstellen.

Und glaube komplett RAW geht einfach garnicht, da Alu viel zu schnell oxidieren würde, man hat dann zwar eine geschlossene schützende Schicht, aber die dürfte ja nicht so glänzen.


----------



## DirtJumper III (29. April 2015)

falls einer das Video noch nicht kennt..


----------



## rumag (30. April 2015)

Geil!


----------



## skaster (30. April 2015)

Ruhrpott


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (2. Mai 2015)

lukidtm schrieb:


> hat von euch schon wer ein 2015er Rahmen? Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass sie die zum testen bereitstellen.
> 
> Und glaube komplett RAW geht einfach garnicht, da Alu viel zu schnell oxidieren würde, man hat dann zwar eine geschlossene schützende Schicht, aber die dürfte ja nicht so glänzen.



Da oxidiert mal absolut gar nix. - In der Sonne glänzt die RAW-Optik, dass man eine Sonnenbrille braucht und je nach Lichteinfall gibt der Rahmen immer wieder andere Effekte. Vor allem sieht man, ob irgendwo gepfuscht wurde. Und da sieht man auch, dass man nix sieht. - Nach nunmehr um die 3500 KM, etlichen HM, dem Teuto, dem Wiehengebirge und den Dammer Bergen sowie hunderten von Treppenfahrten noch immer: kein Klappern, kein Knarzen, keine Probleme. - Lediglich die Züge unterm Tretlager neigen bei Astkontakt zum vorwitzigen hervor gucken - ist mit einem Kabelbinder schnell behoben - und die Rolle an der E-13-Kefü musste ausgetauscht werden, nachdem sie nach Feindkontakt zerbröselt ist. - Fahre nun nach dem Panaracer "Smoke/Dart" in 2.1 über den Winter den Conti "Mountainking" in 2.4 und habe nun das Gefühl, dass Miss Sofie zum Fatbike mutiert ist! - Die rollt nun wirklich überall drüber...gerade in brenzligen Situationen wie am Hang mit 30 Meter Steilhang in die Tiefe hat mir noch kein Bike so viel Sicherheit gegeben. - Ich sollte echt mal Geld von Rose bekommen für die viele kostenlose Werbung, die ich für dieses Bike schon gemacht habe! ;-)


----------



## lukidtm (2. Mai 2015)

das klingt ja alles wunderbar und freut mich sehr zu hören. Deine super werbung wirkt bei mir auch total, aber das bringt nichts, wenn Rose nicht zu potte kommt und mal Testbikes zur verfügung stellt... 

und oxidieren tut da nichts, da eine schicht klarlack drüber ist, vermute ich


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (2. Mai 2015)

DAS ist natürlich doof...hm...tja...keine Ahnung, was da los ist...habe auch schon von anderen gehört, dass es da momentan kleine Probleme geben soll...klar, es ist Frühling...die Saison geht los. Aber das tut sie ja schließlich jedes Jahr wieder...ich musste Gottseidank nur 2 Wochen warten, habe mutig ohne Testfahrt bestellt und wurde - wie man ja nun schon oft lesen konnte - nicht enttäuscht. Allerdings auch nur nicht vom Bike. Beim Service habe ich mich nun auch schon mal gefragt, was da eigentlich los ist im Hause Rose. Aber ich werde erst wieder zur Erstinspektion mit Rose zu tun haben...und die scheint einfach mal noch nicht fällig...das Soul Fire 3 von 2014 mit Fox Talas 36, dem Vivid Dämpfer und der Sram gibt es jetzt für nur noch 3.200 Euro...das ist schon ne interessante Sache... - ich hab hier noch mal ein paar Nahaufnahmen vom Rahmen. Hoffe, man kann was erkennen...die einzigen Kratzer sind im Oberrohr die klassischen Längskratzer von anderen Bikes oder von Zugfahrten und vom gegen lehnen. Am Unterrohr ist gar nix, kein Steinschlag, keine Dellen zu erkennen. Und die Stellen, die man auf den Bildern sieht, sieht Bearbeitungsspuren vom Schweißen & Polieren. Klarlack kann ich beim besten Willen absolut keinen erkennen. Null. Hier scheint "raw" wirklich auch "raw" zu sein. Die Schweißnähte vom So-Fi sind so Schulnote 2- bis 3. Hier ist halt noch Handarbeit dran und kein Schweißroboter. Wer also auf total gleichmäßig und eben steht, muss auf Canyon oder Liteville oder Propain umsatteln. Ich steh mehr auf Oldschool und handgemacht.


----------



## lukidtm (2. Mai 2015)

das sieht alles sehr schick aus!

Muss ich doch ma gucken ob ich mir eins ohne Testfahrt bestelle, oder gibt es in der Hamburger umgebung zufällig eins, wo ich mich mal drauf setzen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (2. Mai 2015)

Also ich bin auch begeistert, hatte vorher das Beef Cake , und das war schon geil, aber das SF ist Berg AB noch ne Nummer besser zu fahren, sehr ruhig und präzise.


----------



## StillPad (3. Mai 2015)

Also ich meine das dort Klarlack drauf ist.
Wurde glaube ich schonmal gefragt.

Auch würde das Alu anlaufen so wie es den Witterungen ausgesetzt ist.
Auf den Fotos sieht es nun aber nirgends angelaufen aus 
Es kann aber auch sein das es durchsichtig eloxiert ist, sowas verwendet Hope bei ihren Alu farbenen Bremsen.


----------



## rumag (3. Mai 2015)

@ Miss Soul Fire
Fehlt bei dir die Schaltzugabdichtung (Gummitülle) für den Umwerfer? Ich bilde mir ein, dass bei meinem SF so eine Abdichtung vorhanden war. Da wo der Schaltzug aus der Bohrung im Tretlagerbereich rauskommt. Kann man gut auf dem letzten Foto von dir erkennen.


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (11. Mai 2015)

rumag schrieb:


> @ Miss Soul Fire
> Fehlt bei dir die Schaltzugabdichtung (Gummitülle) für den Umwerfer? Ich bilde mir ein, dass bei meinem SF so eine Abdichtung vorhanden war. Da wo der Schaltzug aus der Bohrung im Tretlagerbereich rauskommt. Kann man gut auf dem letzten Foto von dir erkennen.



Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass da eine dran gewesen wäre. Falls doch, haben wir die wohl schon erfolgreich abgerockt! ;-)


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (12. Mai 2015)

Zur Beschichtungsthematik: ich hab mich da mal etwas durch gelesen. Aluminium oxidiert sofort mit Sauerstoff. Viel schneller als Eisen oder andere Metalle. Solange es nicht oxidiert ist, ist es noch blank, man könnte sich drin spiegeln. Die Oxidationsschicht besteht aus Aluminiumoxid, dass weißlich ist und das sieht man auch am Rahmen. Das Aluminiumoxid ist aber auch zugleich Schutzschicht, Da ist kein Klarklack drauf! Sonst müssten ja die Stellen mit den Kratzern sofort in irgendeiner Form oxidieren. Tun sie aber nicht.


----------



## gonzo31031960 (12. Mai 2015)

Gut erklärt Miss Soul Fire komme aus der Stahlbranche mir war das bekannt aber für alle Unwissenden mal gut erklärt.Ich bin mit unseren SF von meinem Sohn und meinem zufrieden.Man kommt Steigungen hoch aber auch.... besonders gut runter darum geht es uns. Der nächste Bikepark Besuch Winterberg oder Willingen steht demnächst an.Gruß Fabian und Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumag (12. Mai 2015)

Miss_Soul_Fire schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass da eine dran gewesen wäre. Falls doch, haben wir die wohl schon erfolgreich abgerockt! ;-)


Ich werde bei Rose nachfragen ob im Neuzustand eine Dichtung montiert ist.


----------



## rumag (12. Mai 2015)

Miss_Soul_Fire schrieb:


> Zur Beschichtungsthematik: ich hab mich da mal etwas durch gelesen. Aluminium oxidiert sofort mit Sauerstoff. Viel schneller als Eisen oder andere Metalle. Solange es nicht oxidiert ist, ist es noch blank, man könnte sich drin spiegeln. Die Oxidationsschicht besteht aus Aluminiumoxid, dass weißlich ist und das sieht man auch am Rahmen. Das Aluminiumoxid ist aber auch zugleich Schutzschicht, Da ist kein Klarklack drauf! Sonst müssten ja die Stellen mit den Kratzern sofort in irgendeiner Form oxidieren. Tun sie aber nicht.


Ich bin mir sicher das der Rahmen lackiert ist (ich glaube das hatte ich sogar vor der Bestellung bei Rose angefragt). Bis blankes Aluminium sichtbar oxidiert muss schon viel passieren. Wasser in Verbindung mit Salz, Schweiss oder ähnliche Einflüsse.


----------



## lukidtm (12. Mai 2015)

Reines Alu Oxidiert sofort an der Luft und läuft dann leicht Matt an, so wie der Rahmen glänzt wird da ne Schicht klarlack drauf sein.

Mitte Mai soll es nun Testbikes geben, bin ich ma gespannt. Deren erste Aussage mitte Februar war, Anfang märz stehen die testbikes zur verfügung hmmm. Der Service entäuscht mich da schon etwas und fördert nicht das Vertrauen in Rose, falls es später zu einem Garantiefall kommen sollte.


----------



## Krawallo (29. Mai 2015)

Yeah...heute ist auch mein Soul Fire (2014 Gr. M) angekommen.

Sonderausstattung ist XT-Bremsanlage, KindShox Integra Sattelstütze, NukeProof Electron Evo Pedale, Egron Enduro Grips, Conti TrailKing 2,4 Protection Reifen.

    

Am Wochenende werde ich im Park und auf der Downhill-Strecke Dämpfer und Gabel vernünftig einstellen und danach mal berichten. Ich habe es auch ohne Testfahrt gekauft, weil ich von den vielen Guten Erfahrungsberichten und Tests überzeugt war - bin gespannt =)

P.S. übrigens ist über dem Umwerfer-Schaltzug eine Gummihülse, keine Dichtung wie am Steuerrohr. So wie das aussieht könnte die aber wohl nach 50x Schalten im Rahmen verschwinden


----------



## lukidtm (29. Mai 2015)

was wiegt das radl da so? ist ca mein geplanter aufbau.

Ach und ich kann laut Rose in kürze eins zum testen bekommen, na bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Krawallo (29. Mai 2015)

16,7kg sagt die Waage. Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass die Laufräder mit TrailKings mit Conti Freeride Schläuchen insgesamt schon 4kg auf die Waage bringen. Wer den Bock mehr Enduro-Tour-mäßig bewegt könnte Tubeless mit Mavic Crossmax bestimmt noch ein paar Kilo sparen. Für mich ist aber das Plus an Hangabtriebskraft wichtiger =D


----------



## Burt4711 (13. Juni 2015)

Finds generell cool.
Nur als ich im Shop drauf gesessen hab, fand ichs irgendwie verpeilt von der Sitzposition her....Zu kurz und zu niedrig vorne.....Größe war XL, bin 1,93 m gross mit SL 89.


----------



## Krawallo (14. Juni 2015)

Vorbau könnte man ja im Konfigurator anpassen und die Länge vom Gabelrohr über die Spacer. Ich hab mir auch erstmal 3x10mm Spacer einbauen lassen, kürzen kann man den Gabelschaft später ja immer noch.

Noch ein paar Worte zum Bike nach den ersten Ausritten:
Fährt sich super smooth! Meine üblichen Trails und Abfahrten gehen damit wesentlich angenehmer ab. Sehr agil und gut kontrollierbar, wie auch schon viele vor mit gesagt haben, einfach ein Hammer Bike.

Ich habe wegen Knackgeräuschen alle Lagerschrauben einmal nachgeschmiert, danach war es ruhig. Allerdings klappert die Durolux bei mir gehörig, laut Support ist in einer der Kartuschen etwas locker - muss eingeschickt werden. Zum Glück machen die die Reparatur innerhalb von zwei Werktagen auf Garantie, der Verzicht hält sich daher in Grenzen =)

UPDATE: Rose hat die Durolux direkt getauscht, weil das Bike ja nur zwei Wochen alt war. Habe dann aber auf die Fox Float Fit RC2 gewechselt für 290€ Aufpreis - das klang doch zu verlockend!


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (20. Juni 2015)

Krawallo: geile Kiste, klasse Aufbau!!! Ach, egal wie man das Ding aufbaut....sieht einfach immer geil aus. - Berichte mal von Deinen ersten ErFAHRungen!!! ;-) 


gonzo31031960 schrieb:


> Gut erklärt Miss Soul Fire komme aus der Stahlbranche mir war das bekannt aber für alle Unwissenden mal gut erklärt.



Jaaa! Und das von einer Frau, ne!? - Unglaublich, aber wahr. ;-)

Und noch mal: da ist KEIN Klarlack drauf. Echt nicht. Der hätte ja langsam auch schon mal an einigen abgerockten Stellen abblättern oder sichtbar werden müssen. Es heißt RAW nicht Alu-Natur-glänzend!!! Und wenn da einer drauf sein soll, dann haben die den bei meinem vergessen.... - ach ja....5.200 km und läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft...... -    ;-)


----------



## lukidtm (16. Juli 2015)

Morgen bekomme ich endlich ein Soul Fire zum testen, bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (16. Juli 2015)

Dann nimm  dir schonmal ein paar Cleanex mit,  wird geil.


----------



## lukidtm (16. Juli 2015)

hehe okai, ich bin gespannt


----------



## lukidtm (19. Juli 2015)

Soo,
Bin gestern dann meine erste Endurotour gefahren!
Also ich muss euch erstmal recht geben. Es ist ein ziemlich gutes Rad und macht echt Spaß.
Es tritt sich auch über längere Strecken echt gut. Der Vivid air wippt zwar etwas beim treten, aber das lässt sich durchs spielen mit den einstellungen sicher noch wegbekommen. 
Man merkt nur, dass die Durolux nicht an der Performance vom Vivid air ran kommt, sie hängt gefühlt immer etwas hinterher. 
Und im teils matschigem Wald Boden konnte ich mich mit den Hans Dampf überhaupt nicht anfreunden. Die kommen da definitiv nicht rauf.
Den "Enduro Test" hat das Rad schon mal bestanden.
Morgen wird es dann noch bissn durch die Luft gescheucht und dann habe ich hoffentlich einen Nachfolger fürs Big Air gefunden  

Grüße Lukas.


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (28. September 2015)

Sooo....nach einem Jahr So-Fi jetzt mal Bestandsaufnahme! Wir haben nun so etwas über 7.000 km gerockt und wir sind noch immer ziemlich happy!!!! Geile Kiste. Kaputt gegangen sind: die Ke-Fü....die Ke-Fü...die Ke-Fü....immer wieder Theater mit gehabt....E-13 Dual.....bis der Mechaniker meines Vertrauens das Ding geschweißt hat. Nu hält es. Dann die Mavic-Crossmax SX....zu denen möchte ich eigentlich nix sagen...war dumm genug, sie selbst auszusuchen.....leicht sind sie....ja. Stabil auch....aber der Freilauf.....das Innenlager davon hatte nach 2.500 km bereits Spiel und musste nach 5.000 ausgetauscht werden. Aber sonst???? - Es quietscht nix. Es knarrt nix. Das Ding läuft und läuft und läuft.....und da waren so viele Schlammpackungen bei....gerade erst der Teuto....bis in die letzten Lager und Winkel ist der feine Staub aus den Steinbrüchen gekrochen.....aber: es tut der Stimmung keinen Abbruch. Und alle, die meinen, die XT-Bremse sei kacke und die würde auf einer Abfahrt wie dem Hirtenstieg im Harz nicht reichen, kann ich nur sagen: Bullshit. Die wurde nicht mal richtig heiß und in jeder Situation beherrschbar und verrichtet klaglos ihren Dienst. - Ja. Das Soulfire ist kein Touren-Bike....aber 15 Kilo unterm Hintern trainieren und der Bergabspaß und die Sicherheit mit der Kiste sind einfach enorm! Da quäle ich mich gern mit auf den Brocken. Der Dämpfer ist so gut wie blockierbar und bei meinen nicht mal 60 Kilo ist wippen eh kein Thema. Was ich echt nicht brauche, ist die absenkbare Reverb....warum die da dran ist, weiß kein Mensch. - Alle Shimano-Parts sind kaum runter, selbst die Kette nicht. Ich wollte eigentlich im Herbst das Bike zu Rose geschickt haben wg. der Erstinspek, aber 4 - 6 Wochen Wartezeit sind einfach völlig indiskutabel und so hat der Händler vor Ort jetzt das vergnügen und die Kohle! - Im Urlaub fuhr ich ein Liteville 301.....alle waren voll geflasht von dem Ding....ich hatte Heimweh nach Sofie..... - ich liiiiiiebe dieses Bike!!! Und jetzt hätte ich gern mal ein Rose-Trikot oder sowas für die ständige kostenlose Lobhudelei.... - ;-) - Ach, ja....die Fox.....geiles Ding....läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft....und was die alles verzeiht! Unglaublich. Mit dem Soulfire die perfekte Kombi! - Nur über das Gewicht können wir noch mal reden.....


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (28. September 2015)

&


----------



## rumag (29. September 2015)

Ja, dass Teil macht schon mega Spaß. Aber niemals ohne absenkbare Sattelstütze. Die will ich an keinem meiner Bikes vermissen....


----------



## rumag (29. September 2015)




----------



## Gierwolf (1. Oktober 2015)

Moin,moin...
ja, auch mein Soul Fire hat nun schon über ein Jahr hinter sich  !! Das Radel sollte jetzt so ca. 6000 km hinter sich haben und viele,viele Höhenmeter !!! Bergauf und bergab versteht sich !!! Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit dem Bike, die Ausfälle waren wie auch schon Miss Soul Fire erwähnt, die wirklich beschi.... Kettenführung von E13, die ich auch ziemlich schnell gegen ein Exemplar von SHAMAN getauscht habe ! Kann ich nur empfehlen, günstiger, leichter, haltbarer und deutlich größeres Röllchen das die Kette deutlich besser führt ! Ansonsten NICHTS zerstört bekommen, auch die Lager laufen alle noch einwandfrei, trotz eines "schönen" Überschlags im Bikepark...aber ich hatte ja auch extra stabile Komponenten montiert, auch wenn 16 kg bergan schon spürbar sind, hehe ! Bei den Reifen bin ich mittlerweile bei Maxxis gelandet, deutlich besser als die zuerst montierten Schwalbe....vor allem der Vorderradreifen !!! Klebt schön...aber fast ein Kilo Gewicht, aber was solls !
Da fragte mich doch vor kurzem ein CC Biker mit seinem 29" Carbon-Hardtail, ob man denn mit dem Bike überhaupt noch einen Berg hochkommen würde ? Tja, sicher...und vor allem runter !! Da wo der wohl schon bei Schritttempo die Bandscheiben neu sortieren muss, brauche ich ans Bremsen nicht mal zu denken !!  Freude !!! Was jucken mich "Bestzeiten" bergauf ?? SPASS ist das wichtigste und das ist mit diesem Bike garantiert !!! Vorausgesetzt man weiß was man will !
M.f.G Frank


----------



## Gierwolf (1. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumag (1. Oktober 2015)

Unterschreib ich dir sofort...... 
Fahr mittlerweile fast nur noch mit dem SF. Mit den Hans Dampf bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Nur jetzt wenn es wieder feuchter wird kommen die runter und Maxxis Ardent / Highroller drauf. 
Wie bist du mit dem Spank Spike zufrieden?


----------



## Stemminator (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, 
denkt ihr das das kommende Soul Fire genau so ein guter Allrounder wird wie das "alte"?

Versuche auszuloten ob ich mir ein Enduro als zweitbike anschaffe oder vorläufig aus Kostenersparnis meinen DHler abstoße um mir einen Freerider wie z. B.  das Soulfire zu zulegen.  Würde halt nächstes Jahr auch gerne neben den regelmäßigen Parkbesuchen und Touren,  just4fun mal an ein paar Enduro Rennen teilnehmen.


----------



## rumag (1. Oktober 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Zu sehr Richtung Freerider / Mini Downhiller. Kein Umwerfer montierbar, keine absenkbare Sattelstütze.
Aber sieht in dem Gelb geil aus.


----------



## lukidtm (1. Oktober 2015)

ich habe die Hoffnung das es das wird. Die geoänderungen sind eigentlich gut, genau das hatte ich auch etwas zu bemängeln.
2Fach braucht man nicht mehr, 1x11 denkt einen ziemlich ähnlichen bereich ab und eine Teleskopsattelstütze ist ja nachrüstbar. 

Richtig leicht wird es nur nicht werden und der Fokus wird auf jeden Fall aufs Bergabfahren/Bikepark liegen, sollte sich aber auch hochtreten lassen  
Bin auch unentschlossen ob ein Enduro mit 160 /170 mm oder das neue Soulfire :/


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (5. Oktober 2015)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Bin auch unentschlossen ob ein Enduro mit 160 /170 mm oder das neue Soulfire :/


 - Soulfire!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## lukidtm (5. Oktober 2015)

is auch mein Favorit, mal sehen was die neuen Preise sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (9. Oktober 2015)

Also bei 7000km ist man ja fast jedes Wochende auf Biketour...


----------



## Stemminator (13. Oktober 2015)

My Soul is on fire... dumdidum!  Ich halt das nicht mehr aus!


----------



## rumag (13. Oktober 2015)

SF bestellt?


----------



## LANDOs (13. Oktober 2015)

und hat jemand schon das Fatbike "the tusker" gefahren?


----------



## Stemminator (13. Oktober 2015)

rumag schrieb:


> SF bestellt?




Nein,  ich warte auf die Preise und Ausstattungs Varianten vom neuen.


----------



## LANDOs (13. Oktober 2015)

ca. 5-7% teurer  laut Verkauf Rose...


----------



## fuxy (13. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt zugreifen !!!!!


----------



## rumag (13. Oktober 2015)

Mein SF war im sale 20 % günstiger.


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (13. Oktober 2015)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Also bei 7000km ist man ja fast jedes Wochende auf Biketour...



Jaaaaaa!!! Das ist man/frau!!! ;-) Was sonst???


----------



## lukidtm (22. Oktober 2015)

laut rose service ist das neue Soul fire ab Januar 2016 bestellbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gierwolf (24. Oktober 2015)

Moin,moin...
klar fährt man bei 7000 km jedes W.E ne lange Runde...und natürlich auch die Woche über noch die ein oder andere Runde, wie es zeitlich eben passt ! Ich kauf mir das Rad ja nicht um es ins Wohnzimmer zu hängen, sondern dafür wofür es gebaut worden ist !! Zum biken ! An 7000 km komme ich aber auch nicht ganz ran.....
[email protected] für die späte Antwort ! Die Spank Spike Felgen sind wirklich gut ! Habe die Teile schon a bisserl gefordert..was bei knapp 90 kg von meinem Kadaver plus Ausrüstung ja schon mal aussagekräftiger ist als wenn ein 60 kg Mensch der Teile quält !...ach...das neue Soul Fire sieht zwar auch wieder schön aus, aber 11 Gänge sind mir definitiv zu wenig ! Entweder zu schwere Gesamtübersetzung, oder eben zu leicht !!...toll...absolut kontraproduktiv wenn man keinen Umwerfer mehr montieren kann !...
M.f.G Frank


----------



## rumag (25. Oktober 2015)

Ok. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir noch einen zweiten Laufradsatz für mein SF zulege. Die Spoon sind schon etwas schwer.


----------



## Gierwolf (29. Oktober 2015)

Äh....Spoon ?...Spike Evo 35 mit Hope Naben ! Zarte 300 g leichter und trotzdem stabiler ! Knapp über 2 Kilo der Satz...
M.f.G Frank


----------



## rumag (30. Oktober 2015)

Die Spoon sind bei mir aktuell im Einsatz. Hab das SF so gekauft. Und die Spank Spike 28 Evo bekommt man relativ günstig.


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (3. November 2015)

Und hier noch mal Soul Fire on Tour! ;-) - und so kommt man/frau dann auch auf über 7.000 Km.... -  



 & 



 - Habt Spaß!!! P/S: 2 Kilo für Laufräder....meine Güte....da hab ich mit meinen Mavics ja doch Glück..... :-o


----------



## isartrailsurfer (6. Januar 2016)

lukidtm schrieb:


> laut rose service ist das neue Soul fire ab Januar 2016 bestellbar


Da warte ich schon ewig drauf


----------



## isartrailsurfer (6. Januar 2016)

Gierwolf schrieb:


> ..., aber 11 Gänge sind mir definitiv zu wenig ! Entweder zu schwere Gesamtübersetzung, oder eben zu leicht !!...toll...absolut kontraproduktiv wenn man keinen Umwerfer mehr montieren kann !...
> M.f.G Frank


Dachte ich mir auch. Aber eigentlich müsste doch ein e-type Umwerfer gehen. Und das mit der Zugverlegung und Gegenhalter bekommt man schon hin.
Ich verzichte auch ungern auf meine 24/36


----------



## lukidtm (6. Januar 2016)

isartrailsurfer schrieb:


> Da warte ich schon ewig drauf


nicht nur du 

und ich meine in der Preisliste,die beim Katalog dabei ist, gibts sogar eine Variante mit Umwerfer.


----------



## DirtJumper III (6. Januar 2016)

lukidtm schrieb:


> nicht nur du
> 
> und ich meine in der Preisliste,die beim Katalog dabei ist, gibts sogar eine Variante mit Umwerfer.



stimmt. Habs mal abfotografiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrailsurfer (9. Januar 2016)

das dürfte ein Fehler sein. Steht ja die Kurbel mit einem(!) Kettenblatt drin. 
Ich bin mittlerweile der Ansicht, dass man mit einem 28er oder 30er Kettenblatt klarkommt. Die spezifizierten 34 Z sind Mist. 34/10 brauchst vielleicht im DH


----------



## DirtJumper III (9. Januar 2016)

Oh stimmt.
Alles andere als 1-fach halte ich bei so einem Rad auch für unnötig und man kommt sogar mit 32t klar... zumindest mit 11-fach Schaltwerk


----------



## underdog (13. Januar 2016)

isartrailsurfer schrieb:


> das dürfte ein Fehler sein. Steht ja die Kurbel mit einem(!) Kettenblatt drin.
> Ich bin mittlerweile der Ansicht, dass man mit einem 28er oder 30er Kettenblatt klarkommt. Die spezifizierten 34 Z sind Mist. 34/10 brauchst vielleicht im DH



Ich glaub mal eher das das Bike Richtung Free Ride und Bike Park geht, alleine wenn man sich die Geo ansieht.

Das mit dem Umwerfer ist wohl nen Druckfehler, weil bei der Vorstellung das Bike als 1x Only vorgestellt wurde!


----------



## lukidtm (4. Juni 2016)

so hab Mittwoch nun endlich mein Soulfire bekommen:









Für eine Testfahrt war leider noch keine Zeit. 
Ne Vario Stütze kommt noch rein, bin gespannt, wie gut es sich für Touren eignet, jetzt wo es doch deutlich mehr für Abfahrten getrimmt ist.


----------



## rumag (8. Juni 2016)

Glückwunsch. Ich bin gespannt was du zu berichten hast.


----------



## JohnnyRider (16. Juni 2016)

Möchte jemand zufällig seinen blauen Spank Spike Vorbau gegen meinen schwarzen tauschen? Beziehungsweise seinen blauen Spank Spike Lenker gegen meinen grauen?
Möchte etwas blaue Details einbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 331894 (31. Oktober 2016)

Meine Rosie hat auch noch keine nennenswerten Ausfaelle, trotz vieler Hoehen und Tiefenmeter. Auch waren schon einige heftige "Einschlaege" dabei. Ich pflege mein Material aber ich schone es nicht.

Witzig finde ich die Gewichts angaben. Meine Zusammenstellung kommt auf fast 18-19Kilo... Muss ich nochmal nachmessen, ich glaub meine Waage spinnt.


----------



## gonzo31031960 (2. November 2016)

Mein Soul Fire von 2014 mit 2 Fach Xt Schaltung Zee Bremsen Sunringel ADD Com Laufräder MM.Schwalbe Stahlfederelemente Domain Gabel sowie Karge Dämpfer. Normale Sattelstütze und Schlauchlos unterwegs wiegt ca. 16,5Kg bei Größe M ich bin gut 180cm groß passt bei mir.Also soltest du mal schauen was Dein Bike wirklich wiegt so wie ich es gesehen habe hast Du Luftdämpfer also noch leichter als mein Bike niemals 18kg oder Du hast ne Dopellbrückengabel drin.Gruß Gonzo Soulfire ist schon gut sehr stabil und gut.


----------



## gonzo31031960 (16. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen wollte Eure Erfahrungen zu Luftfedergabeln sowie Dämpfer gegen Federelemten mal wissen.Ob nur das Gewicht den Unterschied macht. Ich habe nur einmal die Erfahrung gemacht das der Dämpfer mal Oel verloren hat und die Feder noch gearbeitet hat somit noch funktioniert hat.Soll heißen bei Luftelementen ist das nicht mehr der Fall weil da keine Feder den Rest übernehmen kann.Ich hatte aber auch 10 Jahre ein Scott Genius mit Luftdämpfer der bis zum Schluss gehalten hat aber darauf will ich nicht aus.Ich hab nur so meine bedenken mit Luftfedernelemeneten.Bei reinen Federgabeln hab ich  ja noch eine Feder wenn alles andere mal ausfällt und ich habe schon viel gehört das reine Federgabeln doch anders reagieren.Schreibt mal Eure Erfahrungen.Gonzo


----------



## gonzo31031960 (16. November 2016)

Nochmals vielen Dank im voraus Gruß Gonzo


----------



## lukidtm (16. November 2016)

also Dämpfer tun beide mit Öl. Oder bringe ich da gerade was komplett durcheinander? 
Der eine hat ne Stahlfeder (oder auch Titan) und der andere halt eine Luftfeder. Die Federkennlinien sind halt unterschiedlich.


----------



## ditt (1. Dezember 2016)

Hat schon jemand mal 27,5" Laufräder in das 26" Soul Fire von 2014/2015 probiert? Platz scheint ja ausreichend zu sein. Ich fahr vorne den Maxxis HR II DH 2,4" und hinten den Maxxis Minion DHR II 2,4", da bleibt bei Gabel (Fox 36 Float Mod. 2015) und Hinterbau einiges an Platz frei.


----------



## underdog (6. Dezember 2016)

ditt schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand mal 27,5" Laufräder in das 26" Soul Fire von 2014/2015 probiert? Platz scheint ja ausreichend zu sein. Ich fahr vorne den Maxxis HR II DH 2,4" und hinten den Maxxis Minion DHR II 2,4", da bleibt bei Gabel (Fox 36 Float Mod. 2015) und Hinterbau einiges an Platz frei.



Es kann sein das 27,5" Laufräder in die Gabel und Rahmen passen würden auf den ersten Blick. ABER durch den größeren Außendurchmesser wird der Reifen sehr wahrscheinlich an Sitzrohr und  Sattel kommen bevor der volle Federweg erreicht ist. Was wenn der Sattel den Reifen berührt eine abrupte Bremsung zu folge hat.

UND bei der Gabel währe ich sehr vorsichtig! wenn die Gabel voll einfedert, könnte der Reifen oben an der Gabelkrone kollidieren was mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu einem Sturz führen könnte.

mfg


----------



## Deleted 331894 (12. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab das Bike jetzt nicht live vor mir stehen, aber 27.5 wir eng denk ich. Je nach Mantel natuerlich. Hast du jemand wo du`s mal "dranhalten" kannst? Welchen Vorteil versprichst du dir von 27.5?

Hab meine Rosie jetzt nochmal gewogen. An einer geeichten Waage: 17.87kg. Suntourgabel, Maxxisdowhill gummis und Downhillschlaeuche, vario Sattelstuetze etc. Beim letzten mal waren noch einige Dreckbatzen mit dran...


----------



## ditt (12. Dezember 2016)

Das Gewicht meines Aufbaus beläuft sich auf *16,75 kg*, schwer sind natürlich die Spoon 32 Laufräder mit den Maxxis DH-Reifen. Aber voll uphill-tauglich und keine Problemteile beim DH.

*ROSE SOUL FIRE 2 Modell 2014* Rahmengröße LARGE

*Gabel*
Fox 36 Float 180 FIT RC2 20QR 1,5” tapered Kashima 26” 

*Laufräder*
Spank Spoon-32, 26“ Shotpeen Ti-Grey

*Reifen*
vorne Maxxis HR II 26"x2,4" 2ply DH + Schlauch
hinten Maxxis Minion 26"x2,4" 2ply DH + Schlauch

*Kurbel + Tretlager*
Shimano XT 38/24 FC-M785

*Schaltwerk*
Shimano Deore XT SGS Shadow Plus schwarz

*Kette*
Shimano XT CN-HG95 10-fach

*Ritzelpaket*
Shimano XT CS-M771 10-fach 11-36

*Kettenführung*
E13 TRS+ Dual, ISCG05, Stahl

*Schalthebel*
Shimano XT SL-M780

*Umwerfer*
Shimano XT FD-M785

*Bremse*
Shimano XT BR-M785 vorne 200 mm, hinten 180 mm

*Sattelstütze*
Roox 430 mm lang mit Reduzierhülse 27,2/31,6 mm

*Sattelstützklemme*
Rose Sattelstützklemme mit Schnellspanner 34,9 mm schwarz

*Sattel*
SGD Bel-Air RL

*Lenker*
Spank Spike Evo, 777 mm, Höhe 15 mm, Shotpeen Ti-Grey

*Griffe*
Ergon GA1 Evo

*Dämpfer*
Rock Shox Vivid Air 222 mm

*Vorbau*
Spank Spike Vorbau, 50 mm, Shotpeen Ti-Grey

*Pedale*
Shimano Saint PD-MX80

*Spacer*
Alu Spacer-Set 30mm


----------



## Deleted 331894 (12. Dezember 2016)

Hmm. Interessant, ich hab nen -M- Rahmen und ungefaehr das gleiche Setup bis auf die Gabel. Da is bei mir die Suntour drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (1. Januar 2017)

Finde das in Raw sehr schick, aber beim Drauflegen ganz komisch....superkurz und niedrig am Steuerrohr.


----------



## rumag (11. April 2017)

An meinem 2014er SF macht sich langsam Spiel am Tretlager bemerkbar. Hat schon jemand sein Raceface Tretlager getauscht? Laut Rose Technikabteilung sollte auch ein Shimano Pressfit Lager verbaubar sein.
Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen? Aus- Einbau?
Shimano Pressfitlager habe ich schon an meinem Ghost getauscht. Bei Raceface Pressfit Tretlager habe ich noch keine Erfahrung zwecks Adapter usw.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (5. Februar 2018)

rumag schrieb:


> An meinem 2014er SF macht sich langsam Spiel am Tretlager bemerkbar. Hat schon jemand sein Raceface Tretlager getauscht? Laut Rose Technikabteilung sollte auch ein Shimano Pressfit Lager verbaubar sein.
> Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen? Aus- Einbau?
> Shimano Pressfitlager habe ich schon an meinem Ghost getauscht. Bei Raceface Pressfit Tretlager habe ich noch keine Erfahrung zwecks Adapter usw.



Hallo Thomas,

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Hast du das Lager schon draussen? Wenn ja, mit welchem Adapter?

Gruss
Chris


----------



## rumag (5. Februar 2018)

Das Lager ausbauen war kein Problem. Einfach gleichmäßig rausschlagen. Allerdings habe ich dann festgestellt, dass das Lager bei der Erstmontage von Rose schräg eingepresst wurde und dadurch im Lagersitz ein Grat entstanden ist. Dadurch lies sich das neue Lager nicht mehr grade einpressen. Nach längerer Diskussion mit Rose habe ich das Rad eingeschickt und Rose hat die neuen Lager montiert. Ich fand das Ganze nicht so toll, da meiner Meinung nach die Passung für das Lager kaputt ist. Leider war Rose nicht bereit den Rahmen zu tauschen was aus meiner Sicht eine technisch saubere Lösung wäre. Verbaut wurden wieder die RaceFace Lager.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (6. Februar 2018)

Danke fuer deine Antwort. Das mit dem Lager ist ja ziemlich aerglich. Da sind andere Hersteller besser aufgestellt. 

Bin auch einigermassen entaeuscht das die Lager jetzt schon Macken machen... Wie lief das beim Rueckversandt? Musstest du das Bike komplett strippen? Hat Rose dir nen Karton geschickt? Wie lang war das Rad ungefaehr weg?


----------



## rumag (6. Februar 2018)

Ich werde zukünftig noch noch ein Bike mit BSA Tretlager kaufen. Ich habe das Bike komplett eingeschickt. Den Karton hatte ich noch. Rose hat eine Spedition beauftragt die das Bike abgeholt haben. Kosten sind mir keine Entstanden. Die Reparatur ging ziemlich schnell. Müsste so eine Woche gedauert haben.
Alternativ müssten auch Shimano Pressfit Lager gehen. Da ist das Gehäuse aus Kunststoff und daher problemloser beim einpressen. Oder halt einen BSA Adapter verbauen und eine BSA Tretlager verwenden. Rose hatte mir noch gesagt, dass man die RaceFace Lager trocken einpressen soll da es ansonsten Probleme mit Knarzgeräuschen geben kann. Das macht die Montage nicht einfacher. Pressfit ist einfach ein Dreck.........


----------



## ditt (6. Februar 2018)

rumag schrieb:


> Oder halt einen BSA Adapter verbauen und eine BSA Tretlager verwenden.


Ich hab das damals beim Kauf gleich so konfiguriert mit BSA Adapter und XT-Tretlager mit BSA-Gewinge und XT-Kurbel. Ich hab bis dato überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Tretlager. 2x habe ich die XT Lager bisher nachgefettet, die laufen immer noch sauber. Der Austausch ist wegen BSA absolut kein Problem, wenn die Lager mal defekt sind. Der Kunststoff-Adapter verhält sich vollständig unauffällig und produziert auch keine Geräusche. Ich bin soweit, trotzdem ich nie einen Rahmen mit Pressfit-Aufnahme haben wollte, zufrieden.


----------



## rumag (6. Februar 2018)

ditt schrieb:


> Ich hab das damals beim Kauf gleich so konfiguriert mit BSA Adapter und XT-Tretlager mit BSA-Gewinge und XT-Kurbel. Ich hab bis dato überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Tretlager. 2x habe ich die XT Lager bisher nachgefettet, die laufen immer noch sauber. Der Austausch ist wegen BSA absolut kein Problem, wenn die Lager mal defekt sind. Der Kunststoff-Adapter verhält sich vollständig unauffällig und produziert auch keine Geräusche. Ich bin soweit, trotzdem ich nie einen Rahmen mit Pressfit-Aufnahme haben wollte, zufrieden.


Das war eine gute Idee. Wenn die RaceFace Lager kaputt sind kommt bei mir auch ein BSA Adapter rein. Ist der BSA Adapter aus Alu?


----------



## ditt (6. Februar 2018)

rumag schrieb:


> Ist der BSA Adapter aus Alu?


Ich hab einen aus Kunststoff drinnen. Die Adapter gibt es aber von den unterschiedlichsten Herstellern in Alu und Kunststoff. Momentan spricht bei mir nichts gegen Kunststoff. Wenn das Gewinde vermurkst ist, da kommt halt ein neuer Adapter rein. Ich denke das Einpressen der Kunststoffadapter wird keine größere Schwierigkeit darstellen, zumal der Rahmen auch nicht beschädigt werden kann wie mit den Pressfitt-Lagern beim schräg Einpressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

